# От кого зависит результат операции?



## VVV (8 Авг 2017)

СКАЖИТЕ, МНЕ, ВРАЧИ! Почему у ПОЧТИ ВСЕХ ИЗВЕСТНЫХ МНЕ ЛЮДЕЙ, С ПРОБЛЕМАМИ ПОСЛЕ ОПЕРАЦИИ НЕЙРОХИРУРГИ НЕ ЖЕЛАЮТ ДАЛЬШЕ ВЕСТИ ЭТОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА.? Я не я и куча не моя? Смею предположить, как ещё в начале своего посещения форума предположил и один врач на форуме мне возразил, дескать "ЕСЛИ НЕ ИЗУЧАТЬ" типа и не знать проблему, вообщем эти болезни и эффективность операций можно отнести по изученности очень близко к онкологии. Там как, нашли, резанули, и неизвестно что, вообще дальше. Только там близок летальный исход, а тут мучения в неограниченном времени и прстранстве... Да мало ли ещё болячек у людей. Держитесь люди. Квалификация врачей в этой сфере оставляет желать лучшего, всё на уровне середины 20 века. Грешным делом мысли приходят... Зачем учиться вылечивать сахарный диабет, если можно хорошо зарабатывать на инсулине, зачем учиться лечить спину, если можно зарабатывать на протезах и операциях, почему в мировом масштабе объявить войну не игилу, а раку и все силы на решение проблемы, все в мире! Чего же тогда делать с гигантами, производящими обезболивающие. Фармакология и медицина по моему в тамдеме не работают.
Ну это так, мнение с галёрки, может всё по другому.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (8 Авг 2017)

@Костный блок, а мне нравиться ход мыслей
Мне понравился процесс покупки импланта (кейджа) на первую операцию))) Идешь именно в определенную фирму, покупаешь виртуальный кейдж, при этом нужно назвать Ф. И. О. Н/х кто рекомендовал идти к ним))) В итоге на руках у тебя только чек, а кейдж уже оказывается в больнице находится...


----------



## VVV (8 Авг 2017)

Да я думаю тут не вина хирургов и неврологов, они просто работают так как их учили и подчиняются общим условиям системы, которую незаинтерисованы совершенствовать более высшие инстанции.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (8 Авг 2017)

Мне еще понравился вопрос моего невролога))) рассматривая снимки КТ и читая описание, она с удивлением спрашивает у меня: А вот винты разве должны быть насквозь позвонка? 
А я спрашиваю: конструкция может на разных снимках по разному располагаться? Да и вообще может двигаться? На что получаю ответ: Знаете, честно даже не знаю...
Рефлексы на ноге у Вас вроде нормальные, почему же Вы на пятке не можете стоять, задумалась... А ну есть корешки не отвечающие за рефлексы (или корешки рефлексов которых не проверишь)... Наверное по этому. Что то в этом роде она мне ответила... В общем не получил ни одного ответа внятного на вопросы. Про 6 позвонок поясничный и все остальное уже и спрашивать не стал...


----------



## VVV (8 Авг 2017)

Хочется жить, люди, берегите здоровье, берегите его как... Свою самую любимую машину, как ребёнка, любите и оберегайте своё тело как прекрасный и и хрупкий цветок. Не уберёг получи круги испытаний. Тоже и про душу... Там, после, другие уже поликлиники.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> СКАЖИТЕ, МНЕ, ВРАЧИ! Почему у ПОЧТИ ВСЕХ ИЗВЕСТНЫХ МНЕ ЛЮДЕЙ, С ПРБЛЕМАМИ ПОСЛЕ ОПЕРАЦИИ НЕЙРОХИРУРГИ НЕ ЖЕЛАЮТ ДАЛЬШЕ ВЕСТИ ЭТОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА? Я не я и куча не моя? ...


Потому что они уже все, что могли, сделали.


----------



## Rodriges (8 Авг 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> СКАЖИТЕ, МНЕ, ВРАЧИ! ...


Вот вы этим текстом за нас всех больных и ответили. Миром правят деньги, от них и болезни.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (9 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Потому что они уже все, что могли, сделали


Это да, сделали! А дальше попадаешь к безграмотному неврологу и все коту под хвост (((
Где то читал такую фразу, что залог восстановления пациента это тесный контакт н/х + невролог + пациент + психолог...
Тут попробуй блин наладь контакт с неврологом хоть...
А в итоге тесный контакт налаживается с интернетом и в частности с форумом...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2017)

Залог восстановления, заинтересованность пациента в выздоровлении.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (9 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Залог восстановления, заинтересованность пациента в выздоровлении.


Прихожу к неврологу на прием, будучи на больничном еще. Что беспокоит? Рассказал. Молча прослушал, ничего не сказала. Пишет в медкнижку что то. Ну все, на прием через две недел, ничего не назначила. А что мне делать то две недели эти, может физио какое? Ну сходите к физиотерапевту, может назначит что. Пришел. Ах, чего пришли, и что Вам делать то, у Вас железки стоят куча ограничений по физио. А давайте лазер, говорю ей его можно я читал. Лазер говорите??? Ну хорошо, идите делайте. Выпросил называется себе лечение. Это я так понимаю ЛИЧНАЯ ЗАИНТЕРЕСОВАННОСТЬ)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2017)

Правильно.
Ключевое слово - прихожу..,
То есть все хорошо.


----------



## AIR (9 Авг 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> СКАЖИТЕ, МНЕ, ВРАЧИ! Почему у ПОЧТИ ВСЕХ ИЗВЕСТНЫХ МНЕ ЛЮДЕЙ, С ПРБЛЕМАМИ ПОСЛЕ ОПЕРАЦИИ НЕЙРОХИРУРГИ НЕ ЖЕЛАЮТ ДАЛЬШЕ ВЕСТИ ЭТОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА?


Потому, что это слесарная работа... Например, автослесарь поменял рулевую тягу или шаровую опору... И хорошо поменял, без затыков... Если потом какие то проблемы с ходовой, то он искренне недоумевает - ко мне то какие вопросы, я свою работу правильно сделал... Идите к диагносту...


----------



## Виталий (9 Авг 2017)

Мое мнение сработает если после операции никуда не обращаться и делать строго к себе прислушиваясь или же если имеются хорошие деньги и обратится в частную клинику где более грамотные врачи чем в бюджетных организациях, в клинике невролог четко знает что разрешено и выдаст по максимуму физио соответственно денег возьмёт за это клиника, а бюджетная организация невролог часто не знает что можно что нельзя и перестраховываются не выписывают физио, а просто таблетки и ЛФК направляют, как меня в санатории 2 недели после операции в ЛФК группу определили где скрутки и на стопы из положения стоя на коленях садишься попой садись без упора на руки и из положения лёжа садишься на попу за счёт пресса, я хоть сообразил что то жёсткое ЛФК то, я спрашиваю я как бы после операции, ответ тут есть тоже после операции, оказалось что если кто и был после операции то ей уже год), это к чему я все, что если даже пациент заинтересован в выздоровлении но не знает как вести себя и уверенно думает что раз говорят на ЛФК так делать то наверное они лучше знают как правильно и делают все что скажут, ну а если болит после этого они думают ну наверное так выздоравливать быстрее буду, приходят к неврологу после такого ЛФК и говорят болит мол, а врач ему оветит мол что вы хотите у вас операция будет болеть несколько месяцев, и пациент дальше гробится на таком ЛФК уверенный что на пути к выздоровлению, при мне парень с болтами в спине через 2 недели "лодочку" делал крехтя, кошку и прогибы по ЛФК, я говорю, ты подумай то, на ЛФК им насрать у них программа, а потом мучаться будешь, а он не понимает просто, врачи то мол лучше знают

Врач ЛФК кто проводит бабушка божий одуванчик читает упражнения как стихи, а врач который в группу определяет полный сам сосуды и синевой, сам хрипит аж задыхаясь и при этом перекусывает вермишелью с сарделькой, паралельно обьясняя как правильно надо жить) и вот такие связки штампуют рецидивников если сами пациенты безмерно доверяют врачам


----------



## Дмитрийbok (9 Авг 2017)

@Виталий, это еще что. Прихожу к неврологу. А она мне, Вы ЛФК делаете. Делаю, отвечаю я. Ну думаю задам ей вопрос: раз у нас нет инструктора лфк, может посоветуете куда пойти, а то вдруг не так что делаю? Я даже не знаю, поищите сами в интернете. Офигеть хорошая рекомендация...


----------



## VVV (9 Авг 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Потому, что это слесарная работа... Например, автослесарь поменял рулевую тягу или шаровую опору... И хорошо поменял, без затыков... Если потом какие то проблемы с ходовой, то он искренне недоумевает - ко мне то какие вопросы, я свою работу правильно сделал... Идите к диагносту...


А диагност отвечает, я тебе что ли ставил! Иди к тому и разбирайся, мне же чтобы диагностиоовать разобрать всё надо и заново поставить.


----------



## VVV (9 Авг 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Я конечно могу предположить примерно где и какого характера проблема... Но дело в том, что упражнения показывать надо и пояснять по ходу... В идеальном варианте желательно мануальный осмотр от лопаток до пяток, определить состояние мышц, сухожилий и связок... Позаниматься ими, по ходу объясняя что к чему и показать упражнения..
> Заочно можно только порекомендовать упражнения общего характера  плюс на расслабление пояснично-подвздошной мышцы слева... Плюс на мышцы таза...


Андрей Иосифович, когда появится такой же как Фёдоров и научит невролога или в физдиспансере в каждой районной полке изучать мышцы!?


----------



## Дмитрийbok (9 Авг 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> А диагност отвечает, я тебе что ли ставил! Иди к тому и разбирайся, мне же чтобы диагностиоовать разобрать всё надо и заново поставить.


Опять прихожу я к неврологу СВОЕМУ, показываю снимки КТ, мол что там и как? Блин, может к н/х сходите СВОЕМУ, он лучше все расскажет... Ииии, как быть... Н/х этого не поймаешь, да и не до меня ему то...


----------



## VVV (9 Авг 2017)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Опять прихожу я к неврологу СВОЕМУ, показываю снимки КТ, мол что там и как? Блин, может к н/х сходите СВОЕМУ, он лучше все расскажет... Ииии, как быть... Н/х этого не поймаешь, да и не до меня ему то...


Дмитрий, не парся, спокойно ищи решение проблемы с другими спецами, бабки копи, это жизнь. Ты там хоть на материке уже, а унас как люди мучаются неведением это вообще мрак. В основном просто на всё уже кладут с прибором. А как ккрышу начинает срывать от болей, то последнее продают и в центр искать выход, или корею... Это жизнь.
Ну или на стакашок... А там как у Высоцкого куда кривая колченогая выведет... Обожаю это песню его.


----------



## VVV (9 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Сижу у зубного врача, пасть разявил аж щёки трещать! И такая во мне грандиозная ЗАИНТЕРИСОВАННОСТЬ!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> Сижу у зубного врача, пасть разявил аж щёки трещать! И такая во мне грандиозная ЗАИНТЕРИСОВАННОСТЬ!!


Вот, вот.
На зубы миллионы готовы потратить, а у них вся работа на задницу.
А на санаторий, лфк и мануального терапевта, только если заболит сильно.


----------



## VVV (10 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,
Да откудаш мильоны, доктор! По полису родимому, запись на через 2 мес.
... ДА НЕТ В РЕГИОНАХ МАНУАЛЬЩИКОВ, НЕТ ИНСТРУКТОРОВ ЛФК, САНАТОРИЙ... НУ СТАНЕТ ПОЛЕГЧЕ, НЕВРОЛОГИ ВСЕ ПО ШАБЛОНУ. ЕСЛИ ВАШЕ УВАЖАЕМОЕ СООБЩЕСТВО ПРИШЛО К ВЫВОДУ О ПЕРВИЧНОСТИ МЫШЕЧНОГО БАЛАНСА, О НЕОБХОДИМОСТИ ДИАГНОСТИКИ ЕГО И НЕ ТУПЫМ КОШЕЧКАМ И КОЛЕЧКАМ А ТОЛЬКО НУЖНЫМ ДЛЯ ДАННОГО ОРГАНИЗМА УПРАЖНЕНИЯМ, ТО ПОЧЕМУ ЭТО ВСЁ ОСТАЁТСЯ НА УРОВНЕ ЧАСТНЫХ ЦЕНТРАЛЬНЫХ КЛИНИК? Потому, что это жизнь.
ДА ГЛУХАЯ ТЕМА!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> Да откудаш мильоны, доктор! По полису родимому, запись на через 2 мес.
> ... ДА НЕТ В РЕГИОНАХ МАНУАЛЬЩИКОВ, НЕТ ИНСТРУКТОРОВ ЛФК, САНАТОРИЙ... НУ СТАНЕТ ПОЛЕГЧЕ, НЕВРОЛОГИ ВСЕ ПО ШАБЛОНУ. ЕСЛИ ВАШЕ УВАЖАЕМОЕ СООБЩЕСТВО ПРИШЛО К ВЫВОДУ О ПЕРВИЧНОСТИ МЫШЕЧНОГО БАЛАНСА, О НЕОБХОДИМОСТИ ДИАГНОСТИКИ ЕГО И НЕ ТУПЫМ КОШЕЧКАМ И КОЛЕЧКАМ А ТОЛЬКО НУЖНЫМ ДЛЯ ДАННОГО ОРГАНИЗМА УПРАЖНЕНИЯМ, ТО ПОЧЕМУ ЭТО ВСЁ ОСТАЁТСЯ НА УРОВНЕ ЧАСТНЫХ ЦЕНТРАЛЬНЫХ КЛИНИК? Потому, что это жизнь.
> ДА ГЛУХАЯ ТЕМА!


Потому что, 85% пациентов с болью в спине, выходят на работу через 2 недели, даже без лечения.
Оставшиеся 14 через 3 месяца.


----------



## Natky (10 Авг 2017)

Ребята, нельзя однозначно валить всё на нейрохирурга и его заинтересованность в деньгах. Я вообще считаю подобные случаи редчайшими. Не задерживаются такие в этой сфере.
По моему, на первых позициях ужасающая безграмотность неврологов в поликлиниках и очень часто наше собственное отношение к здоровью. Многократно я читала в темах пациентов фразу типа "спина болела неоднократно, отлёживался" и потом в соседнем предложении "толкнул машину/погрузил цемент/спал на земле". В итоге, когда дошел до первого грамотного врача, уже такой набор, что на капиталку тянет.
И вот сделает хирург всё правильно, а пациент (чаще не особо настрадавшийся), решает что здоров, бросает лечение/лфк и т. п. и принимается жить обычной жизнью, сдавать нормативы/сидеть скрючившись целыми днями ("такая работа/служба"). Или в тренажёрный зал внезапно принимаются ходить, раз уж здоровье починено.


----------



## Elka66 (10 Авг 2017)

Мне кажется результат складывается из множества факторов, которые не упредить и систематизировать невозможно. Почему то у моих знакомых мужчин, перенесших микродискоэтамию результаты лучше, то ли мышцы до операции у мужчин в лучшем состоянии, то ли неукоснительно выполняют рекомендации, то ли на них после операции не навешиваю домашние дела, но факт остается фактом. И пациенты бывают разные, моя подруга так получилось прооперировались с разницей полгода, не предпринимает ничего для улучшения состояния, просто горстями пьет нпвс, я не прекращаю лфк, пытаюсь разобраться в своём состоянии, мрт, походы к неврологу с и тд и тп. А результат один, у обеих боли. Единственное что меня не заставляет опускать руки, мысль, а вдруг не делая все это было бы хуже, вот и продолжаю.


----------



## olga68 (10 Авг 2017)

Да это все понятно, но есть же ещё такие люди, как я например, твёрдо уверенные в том, что учитель должен учить, писатель-писать, а врач -лечить. И строгое соблюдение рекомендаций врачей должно помочь справиться с болезнью. Вот я и выполняла все. Назначили лечение-прошла все добросовестно. Не помогло, невролог направил к н/х, тот сказал операция-значит операция. Но вот трудно было неврологу хотя бы намекнуть, потратить одну минуту времени, порекомендовать поискать другие методы лечения, побороться консервативно. А после рецидива, трудно было н/х, видя моё состояние, просто сказать, чтобы я не торопилась лететь на установку системы, опять же полечилась, выждала время, ну а если не поможет, что можно попробовать ещё раз без болтов обойтись. Ну, как то так. Понимаю, ни у кого нет времени на пациентов. Но ведь у меня тоже своя работа, вроде я и не должна изучать медицину, тем более я же лечилась всегда платно. Так и выходит, мне нужно и заработать эти деньги, заплатить врачам, да ещё сказать, какой у меня диагноз и назначить себе лечение. А сейчас, когда прихожу на приём к неврологу, она у меня спрашивает, что я принимаю и как лечусь, а потом все это записывает в карточку. А н/х на последнем приеме вообще сказал, чтобы подбирала сама уже себе лечение. По самочувствию. Все назначения черпаю из форума, да ещё девушка провизор из аптеки тоже много рекомендует, даже ЛФК с ней обсуждаю, а не с неврологом. Вот на форуме Александр был, считаю, что правильно писал, что нужно с детства воспитывать заботу о своём здоровье, учить правильно сидеть, ходить, лежать, уметь оказать первую медпомощь. Может, не права?


----------



## Виталий (10 Авг 2017)

Мое мнение, что результаты микродискоэктомии это пациент с хирургом пополам делят, то есть на сколько хорошо сделана операция и после как проводил реабилитацию пациент в ближайшие 3 месяца, а с случаях со стабилизацией тут уже больше от хирурга результат зависит чем от пациента, ему как правило необходимо не навредить раньше времени а на остальное он никак не повлияет пациент, со стабилизацией процентов 90 мне кажется зависит от работы хирурга, как поставил так и будешь жить, хреново поставил, будешь мучаться, хорошо поставил, будешь не замечать конструкции или иных имплантов, парню из Бурденко поставили 2 позвонка искусственных и 2 диска искусственных, 3 недели парень доволен как слон, и ещё сказали что спустя время может и прыгать и бегать и все что угодно. А кому то простой динамический имплант так втыкнут что пациент и не знает как с этим жить то дальше, мучается


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2017)

Так и в консервативном лечении -50/50!
Только как это объяснить пациенту.


----------



## Виталий (10 Авг 2017)

Так тут же про операции вроде речь) а в консервативном лечении на первой стадии 80 процентов это от невролога зависит (таблетки удачно подобранные, физио, лфк, иголки и все что есть и что можно) и 20 процентов пациент что б только не дёргался и хуже не сделал, а на последующих этапах если первый прошел удачно, ситуация меняется наоборот 80 процентов это пациент со своим ЛФК и плаванием и 20 невролог который подсказывает чтобы хуже не сделал. Вот только не знаю ввиду того что ранее не обращался какой на втором этапе процент играют мануальный терапевт и остеопат, теперь мне уже кажется что они на втором этапе процентов 50 роль играют

Это конечно мое чисто субъективное мнение

На Ютубе как то видел рекламу от клиники при президенте РФ, они там вообще какие то peek системы ставят, замеряют расстояния до корешков ещё как то, и с этой системой мол через неделю никаких ограничений ни в поднятии тяжестей, вообще не в чем. Интересно сколько ж это чудо юдо стоит и наверное все равно и там с таким оборудованием и имплантами все равно косячат иногда, хотя я тут ещё ни одного пациента из этой так сказать организации не видел)


----------



## Natky (14 Авг 2017)

Виталий написал(а):


> На Ютубе как то видел рекламу от клиники при президенте РФ, они там вообще какие то peek системы ставят, замеряют расстояния до корешков ещё как то, и с этой системой мол через неделю никаких ограничений ни в поднятии тяжестей, вообще не в чем. Интересно сколько ж это чудо юдо стоит и наверное все равно и там с таким оборудованием и имплантами все равно косячат иногда, хотя я тут ещё ни одного пациента из этой так сказать организации не видел)


У моих кейджей в названии есть слово peek, но от этого их всё равно не получается ставить без разреза)) А большинство ограничений обусловлено именно наличием послеоперационного шва. 
Реклама, такая реклама))


----------



## olga68 (14 Авг 2017)

Читала тоже про 3D реконструкцию предстоящей операции. Вот там да, методика уже не новая, но это же как здорово. Хирург может все рассчитать и попробовать разные варианты установки при моделировании. Зато уже устанавливают наверняка, без ошибок.


----------



## JesJon (14 Авг 2017)

Виталий написал(а):


> На Ютубе как то видел рекламу от клиники при президенте РФ


Я был на консультации у нейрохирурга из этой клиники Денисенко. (более 20 лет в профессии). Стоимость 3000 руб. - информации на 5 копеек. Все приходится вытягивать клещами, если не задашь конкретный вопрос, вообще сидит глазками хлопает. Я не понимаю зачем такая агрессивная реклама, если при обращении ничего не объясняют, ничего не предлагают. Даже блокаду не предложили, хотя делают.
Сидит, молчит глазками хлопает и бубнит себе чего-то под нос.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Потому что они уже все, что могли, сделали.


Не сделали, просто ответственность не наступает, все сходит с рук. Врачами становятся не те, кто действительно хотел бы и мог 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Залог восстановления, заинтересованность пациента в выздоровлении.


Одна из важнейших составляющих информированность + возможность влиять на карьеру, а в пределе и степень свободы врача, совершившего ошибку или преступление.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Потому что они уже все, что могли, сделали.


Что значит могли, врач получивший диплом врача (его туда никто насильно не тащил, это на армейский призыв) обязан мочь на совершенно определенном уровне. Если не может и берется делать, он не врач - он преступник. Нужны стандарты как на Западе, а не эксперименты на теле больного за государственный счет. Проблема в том, что у нас везде работают врачами люди, которые в медицине по блату. Если в спорте это просто противно, то в медицине порой смертельно опасно. Вот вы заселитесь в новый дом, а он начнет разваливаться. Вы броситесь к строителям с обвинениями, а они вам в ответ извините, все что могли!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Потому что, 85% пациентов с болью в спине, выходят на работу через 2 недели, даже без лечения.
> Оставшиеся 14 через 3 месяца.


Я после 1-ой операции еле-еле вышел на 8-й месяц, после 2-й не работаю- не могу. А инвалидность получить сейчас нереально, в дремучей стране почему-то ввели западные стандарты экпертизы на инвалидность, забыв сначала довести уровень экономики и жизни людей не то что до западного, а хотя бы до 1/10 от него.


----------



## JesJon (14 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правильно.
> Ключевое слово - прихожу..,
> То есть все хорошо.


Вы издеваетесь?


----------



## La murr (14 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Врачами становятся не те, кто действительно хотел бы и мог


Это Ваше предвзятое мнение.


----------



## JesJon (14 Авг 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> Ребята, нельзя однозначно валить всё на нейрохирурга и его заинтересованность в деньгах. Я вообще считаю подобные случаи редчайшими. Не задерживаются такие в этой сфере.
> 
> По моему, на первых позициях ужасающая безграмотность неврологов в поликлиниках и очень часто наше собственное отношение к здоровью. Многократно я читала в темах пациентов фразу типа "спина болела неоднократно, отлёживался" и потом в соседнем предложении "толкнул машину/погрузил цемент/спал на земле". В итоге, когда дошел до первого грамотного врача, уже такой набор, что на капиталку тянет.
> И вот сделает хирург всё правильно, а пациент (чаще не особо настрадавшийся), решает что здоров, бросает лечение/лфк и т. п. и принимается жить обычной жизнью, сдавать нормативы/сидеть скрючившись целыми днями ("такая работа/служба"). Или в тренажёрный зал внезапно принимаются ходить, раз уж здоровье починено.


Можно валить. Это люди реально знающие, что на самом деле творится в вашем позвоночнике. Я говорю о нейрохирурге вас оперировавшем. Никто кроме него не имеет более полной информации о вашем состоянии. И эти люди не только не дают никаких рекомендаций при выписке, а вообще тебя не замечают уже на следующий день после операции. Другие нейрохирурги всегда спрашивают не обращались ли вы к оперировавшему вас хирургу. Да обращались, но без толку. Вы были интересны как нетронутый кусок плоти, а теперь вы уже отработанный материал. Другие врачи тоже не горят желанием исправлять чью-то халтуру, ведь потом возможно станут крайними они, при том, что они искренне хотели помочь. 



Natky написал(а):


> ужасающая безграмотность неврологов


С этим абсолютно согласен. И не только в поликлиниках. И попадающиеся исключения из-за общей массы иногда совершенно не заслужено не пользуются нашим доверием. У меня перед 2-й операцией был разговор с неврологом из Боткинской нейрохирургии и она сказала, что не видит необходимости в операции. Но я из-за этой общей массы ее не послушал, а она не настаивала, зачем портить отношения с нейрохирургами отделения, снимать рыбку с крючка, все таки заведующий отделением нейрохирург. Я как-то лежал в 67 ГКБ по поводу проблем с шейным отделом. Так вот местный невролог сначала спрашивал у нейрохирургов, что предполагается делать с пациентом оперировать или нет. И получив ответ, естественно подгонял свой осмотр под ситуацию. Таким образом не давал свою независимую оценку, а просто отбывал номер. Как рядовой пациент может отличить такого подгонщика от невролога, проводящего действительно объективный осмотр (я имею в виду систему тестов). А никак.



La murr написал(а):


> Это Ваше предвзятое мнение


С администрацией спорить бессмысленно.
Просто немного поправлю. Это МОЕ МНЕНИЕ. Слово Предвзятое здесь лишнее.
Мнение любого индивида, независимо от его информированности субъективное, а следовательно, предвзятое.


----------



## Natky (14 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Можно валить. Это люди реально знающие, что на самом деле творится в вашем позвоночнике. Я говорю о нейрохирурге вас оперировавшем. Никто кроме него не имеет более полной информации о вашем состоянии. И эти люди не только не дают никаких рекомендаций при выписке, а вообще тебя не замечают уже на следующий день после операции.


Вы вероятно о ком-то другом пишете. Или пытаетесь проецировать свои проблемы на других. Я к хирургу, который меня оперировал, не имею вопросов. На контакт он идёт когда угодно. Однажды я даже звонила ему довольно поздним вечером и трубку он взял, на мою проблему отреагировал (я тогда довольно сильно упала, перепугалась, что логично). И после операции в половине седьмого утра он уже был у меня, как и хирург, об участии которого в моей операции я даже была не в курсе. И рекомендации дал. 
И операцию мне сделали именно такую, какую рекомендовал хирург. А не ту, что я сама хотела.


----------



## Виталий (14 Авг 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> У моих кейджей в названии есть слово peek, но от этого их всё равно не получается ставить без разреза)) А большинство ограничений обусловлено именно наличием послеоперационного шва.
> Реклама, такая реклама))







 , нашел опять видео, я так понял это ТПФ только без Кейджа и не металлический соединитель а что то упругое, наш брат перед выбором операции по стабилизации конечно рот разявит и скажет хочу, хочу чтоб корешки конструкция не задевала, хочу чтобы реабилитация не требовалась, хочу что бы ограничений не было, хочу без рецедивов и ничего для этого не делать хочу! Ставьте реек систему или диски М6 , а в итоге на выхлопе наверное может получится как в анкедоте про джина 
Нашёл мужик в пустыне лампу Алладина, потёр её, а оттуда Джин

Джин:

— Чего хочешь мужик?

Мужик: обливаясь потом:

— Хочу домой!

Джин: берёт мужика за руку.

— Пошли.

Мужик облизывая пересохшие губы:

— Ты не понял, я хочу быстро домой!

Джин:

— Ну, тогда побежали.
Где в роли дома это жизнь без боли, а джин это ЛФК с остальной комплекс восстановления.
А ролик прям красивый, что все будет хорошо


----------



## JesJon (14 Авг 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> Или пытаетесь проецировать свои проблемы на других


К моему большому сожалению это вы свой частный случай проецируете на других.
Еще раз перечитайте, что написал заглавными буквами автор темы @Костный блок, и вы поймете, я гораздо ближе к действительности в своих оценках, чем вы. К моему большому сожалению.


----------



## Виталий (14 Авг 2017)

olga68 написал(а):


> Читала тоже про 3D реконструкцию предстоящей операции. Вот там да, методика уже не новая, но это же как здорово. Хирург может все рассчитать и попробовать разные варианты установки при моделировании. Зато уже устанавливают наверняка, без ошибок.


В идеале мне кажется эта распечатка с подбором имплантов через программу должна подшиваться в историю болезни как из одних определяющих факторов выбора, что бы не втыкали не подходящие к случае пациента импланты, как следствие исключение ошибок и навязывание не тех имплантов, да и вообще схемы операции, вот тогда бы качество спинальной хирургии во многих местах выросло


----------



## Весёлый (14 Авг 2017)

@Виталий, выбор системы ТПФ за нейрохирургом. Что подходит одному пациенту, может не подойти другому.


----------



## Виталий (14 Авг 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> И после операции в половине седьмого утра он уже был у меня, как и хирург, об участии которого в моей операции я даже была не в курсе. И рекомендации дал.
> И операцию мне сделали именно такую, какую рекомендовал хирург. А не ту, что я сама хотела.


Иван Иванович Иванов?) И Владимир Анатольевич? Они бывают рано приезжают, а Иван Иванович наверное дежурил просто в эти сутки когда рано пришел, мне так кажется, интересно а вы какую хотели операцию вместо ТПФ, а они что ответили?


----------



## Виталий (14 Авг 2017)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> @Виталий, выбор системы ТПФ за нейрохирургом. Что подходит одному пациенту, может не подойти другому.


Я про нашего брата говорю ж после просмотра роликов)


----------



## JesJon (14 Авг 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> И операцию мне сделали именно такую, какую рекомендовал хирург. А не ту, что я сама хотела


Хирург делает, такую операцию, которую освоил, а не оптимальную в вашем случае. Причин тому множество, от отсутствия навыков для выбора других методов до элементарного отсутствия необходимого оборудования. Либо вашей финансовой несостоятельности, чтобы самостоятельно оплатить не навязанные в квоте конструкции, а другие, возможно более подходящие в вашем случае. В любом случае при отсутствии широких возможностей выбора, как вы можете говорить об оптимальности выбора именно того метода, который был применен в вашем случае.


----------



## Весёлый (14 Авг 2017)

@JesJon, может. Итоги операции положительные. И это счастье. И для больного, и для нейрохирурга.
Нам же с Вами придется разбираться в причинах нашего самочувствия. И планомерно выходить на положительный результат.
Статистика по операциям на позвоночник, к сожалению, не располагает к идеальным прогнозам.
Я лично далеко не уверен, что причины моего теперешнего состояния кроются в работе нейрохирурга.
Поэтому, считаю нужным разобраться и получить желаемый результат.
Надеюсь, Вам тоже помогут такие изыскания.


----------



## JesJon (14 Авг 2017)

@Шура Балаганов, Вы, мне кажется, не правы. Хирург выбирает то, что одобрено контролирующими органами и предоставляется определенными компаниями (а их у нас не так уж много). И это возможно далеко не самое лучшее, хотя конечно и не худшее. Врачи привыкают к линейке инструментов и имплантов определенных фирм и крайне редко берутся ставить конструкции других фирм их инструментами. Для этого необходимо все таки пройти обучение у специалистов с ними постоянно работающих, а это возможно только при массовом применении - круг замкнулся. Поэтому ставят не оптимальное, а привычное. Следовательно, хирург так же ограничен в выборе инструментов и конструкций, как и мы в выборе хирурга. За хирурга выбрали производителя, со всеми вытекающими. А мы вынуждены доверяться хирургам, которые нам доступны по географическим, финансовым и многим другим видам ограничений.


----------



## JesJon (14 Авг 2017)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Я лично далеко не уверен, что причины моего теперешнего состояния кроются в работе нейрохирурга.


Конечно уж точно не он виноват, что у вас случился листез. Но он прооперировал вас не имея достаточного опыта таких операций, а значит пошел на неоправданный риск. Конечно и ваш и мой и многие другие случаи ухудшений, отчасти спровоцированы тем состоянием с которым мы уже пришли к хирургам. Но это не снимает ответственности с хирурга из-за его неумения и не желания трезво оценить свой уровень и опыт и поступить гуманнее к пациенту - не лезть в спину тогда, когда результат мало поддается прогнозу. По сути ваш хирург просто пошел на эксперимент - что в вашем случае было недопустимо. Насколько я понимаю у вас не было неотложных показаний к операции.


----------



## Весёлый (14 Авг 2017)

@JesJon, оптимальный вариант для нейрохирурга - это пациент не испытывающий боли и страданий после операции.
Что касается вышесказанного Вами, я надеюсь, Вы лично изучили "эту кухню", чтобы сделать выводы.
Кроме всего прочего, есть другие нежелательные послеоперационные процессы. Вы о них прекрасно знаете.
И эти процессы не спровоцированы работой нейрохирурга, а самим организмом пациента. Это индивидуальность каждого из нас.
Кому-то вкручивают винты, а после на рентгене края ножек этих винтов выходят за тела позвонков. А человек вообще не испытывает никаких не то что болей, а даже неприятных ощущений.
Кому-то ставят все идеально, а через год человек начинает испытывать боли и идет делать рентген и МРТ, а там синдром смежного сегмента.
У кого-то возникает длительное асептическое воспаление в эпидуральном пространстве и костных структурах позвонков, где стоит конструкция.
У кого-то возникает отторжение имплантов.
Кто-то долго страдает от того, что организм, защищаясь, перебрасывает нагрузки на другие отделы позвоночника, где тоже не все в порядке.
Поэтому, я с выводами очень осторожен.
Предпочитаю личный опыт и общение с другими пациентами, чтобы подойти к истине.


----------



## Виталий (14 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Хирург делает, такую операцию, которую освоил, а не оптимальную в вашем случае. Причин тому множество, от отсутствия навыков для выбора других методов до элементарного отсутствия необходимого оборудования. Либо вашей финансовой несостоятельности, чтобы самостоятельно оплатить не навязанные в квоте конструкции, а другие, возможно более подходящие в вашем случае. В любом случае при отсутствии широких возможностей выбора, как вы можете говорить об оптимальности выбора именно того метода, который был применен в вашем случае.


Единый центр спинальной нейрохирургии России? Консилиум из 3 нейрохирургов ДМН, которые обладают информацией что где в России ставят и что есть в наличии? Они и выписывают направление куда ложиться? Что то вроде такого?


----------



## Весёлый (14 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Насколько я понимаю у вас не было неотложных показаний к операции.


Не было. Были плановые показания. Нестабильный листез L5, фораминальный стеноз L5-S1.


JesJon написал(а):


> Но он прооперировал вас не имея достаточного опыта таких операций, а значит пошел на неоправданный риск


Я не могу делать таких выводов, основываясь только на самочувствии после операции. У меня нет полной картины произошедшего.


JesJon написал(а):


> Конечно и ваш и мой и многие другие случаи ухудшений, отчасти спровоцированы тем состоянием с которым мы уже пришли к хирургам.


Не могу с Вами согласиться. Те боли, которые я испытывал перед операцией, ушли окончательно. Сейчас совершенно другая симптоматика.


JesJon написал(а):


> Но это не снимает ответственности с хирурга из-за его неумения и не желания трезво оценить свой уровень и опыт и поступить гуманнее к пациенту - не лезть в спину тогда, когда результат мало поддается прогнозу


В НИИ Склифосовского операции обсуждаются на консилиумах. А для моего нейрохирурга это обязательно, как для ординатора.


JesJon написал(а):


> По сути ваш хирург просто пошел на эксперимент - что в вашем случае было недопустимо.


Опять же, не могу делать выводы. Мнения врачей-нейрохирургов, у которых я консультировался после операции расходятся.


----------



## JesJon (14 Авг 2017)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> @JesJon, оптимальный вариант для нейрохирурга - это пациент не испытывающий боли и страданий после операции.
> Что касается вышесказанного Вами, я надеюсь, Вы лично изучили "эту кухню", чтобы сделать выводы.
> Кроме всего прочего, есть другие нежелательные послеоперационные процессы. Вы о них прекрасно знаете.
> И эти процессы не спровоцированы работой нейрохирурга, а самим организмом пациента. Это индивидуальность каждого из нас.
> ...


Я не исключаю те факторы, которые вы указали, особенно тот, что организм включая свои алгоритмы защиты может работать против вас, в данном случае у него довольно эгоистичный и не системный подход пытаясь спасти себя как кусок плоти ваш организм терзает вас как личность, но все эти процессы автоматизированы и задача хирурга свести эту неуклонную работу клеток организма по саморазрушению к минимуму. А для этого нужно подходить к лечению каждого больного индивидуально. А не ставить все на поток.
Вот вы достаточно много узнали про свое состояние, но просчитать что будет никогда не сможете.
Очень многое в вашей да и в моей ситуации зависит не от вашей и моей информированности а от опыта, компетенции, порядочности и честности людей, которым вы возможно доверите свою судьбу.


----------



## JesJon (14 Авг 2017)

Виталий написал(а):


> Единый центр спинальной нейрохирургии России? Консилиум из 3 нейрохирургов ДМН, которые обладают информацией что где в России ставят и что есть в наличии? Они и выписывают направление куда ложиться? Что то вроде такого?


Возможно так и есть. Но окончательное решение принимать все равно мне. И как узнать кому довериться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2017)

> ... Не сделали, просто ответственность не наступает, все сходит с рук. Врачами становятся не те, кто действительно хотел бы и мог...


Не наступает. Если все сделано по стандарту. А вот если нет, наструпает.


> ... Одна из важнейших составляющих информированность + возможность влиять на карьеру, а в пределе и степень свободы врача, совершившего ошибку или преступление...


А обратный вариант предусматриваете?
Каждая неудача - компенсируется удачей.
В конце года подсчитываем и определяем чего больше. Если удач больше, пусть лечит, если нет, запрещаем.
Так согласны?


----------



## JesJon (14 Авг 2017)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Не могу с Вами согласиться. Те боли, которые я испытывал перед операцией, ушли окончательно. Сейчас совершенно другая симптоматика.


Хрен редьки не слаще. У меня тоже изменился характер жалоб. Но общее мое состояние значительно ухудшилось, так же как и у вас, насколько я понял.


----------



## Natky (14 Авг 2017)

Виталий написал(а):


> интересно а вы какую хотели операцию вместо ТПФ, а они что ответили?


Да я вообще никакую не хотела, думала что рассосётся) Думала что микродискэктомия меня спасёт, кто же знал что у меня всё настолько запущено. Потом хотела динамический имплант, а потом оказалось что нестабильность. Ну и потом всё думала что одним диском можно обойтись, но Иван Иванович сказал что только два, потому как все мои ощущения именно от меньшей грыжи этажом выше. И завинтить обязательно. Ну и прав оказался. Наслаждаюсь жизнью зато теперь) и жалею что раньше не сдалась.


----------



## JesJon (14 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не наступает. Если все сделано по стандарту. А вот если нет, наструпает.


Врачи же сами говорят, что каждый человек индивидуален. Значит индивидуальность должна накладываться на стандарт, а не стандарт на индивидуальность. Иначе это не стандарт, а ПРОКРУСТОВО ЛОЖЕ.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ... Одна из важнейших составляющих информированность + возможность влиять на карьеру, а в пределе и степень свободы врача, совершившего ошибку или преступление...
> А обратный вариант предусматриваете?
> Каждая неудача- компенсируется удачей.
> В конце года подсчитываем и определяем чего больше. Если удач больше, пусть лечит, ели нет, запрещаем.
> Так согласны?


В этом вопросе опять должен во главу угла индивидуальны подход. За вашей положительной статистикой скрываются мучения реальных людей. Если так размышлять, то повар по статистике отравивший меньше людей, чем другой - годный повар. В конце года подсчитываем и определяем чего больше. Если удач больше, пусть дальше травит, если нет, запрещаем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2017)

> ... Что значит могли, врач получивший диплом врача (его туда никто насильно не тащил, это на армейский призыв) обязан мочь на совершенно определенном уровне. Если не может и берется делать, он не врач - он преступник. Нужны стандарты как на Западе, а не эксперименты на теле больного за государственный счет. Проблема в том, что у нас везде работают врачами люди, которые в медицине по блату. Если в спорте это просто противно, то в медицине порой смертельно опасно. Вот вы заселитесь в новый дом, а он начнет разваливаться. Вы броситесь к строителям с обвинениями, а они вам в ответ извините, все что могли!...


Так ведь так и есть!
Дома строить не умеем, машины ремонтировать не можем, детей воспитать не получается, а что уж говорить про лечение заболеваний!
НЕ умеем лечить 100%. Это не обсуждается.
Запрещаем тогда лечить всех и всегда.

Вот сегодня пациент с нейропатией полового нерва 1 год, уже сил нет и прошел с пяток врачей лечащих простатит (анализы не в норме) и неврологов (спондилоартроз и боли есть, конечно).
Надо делать блокаду.
Что может быть, спрашивает.
Перечисляю:
- не попал (но чаще попадаю)
- аллергия (но есть все для спасения кроме интубации, и она мне не положена)
- кровотечение (бооольшой синяк)
- попал не туда (седалищный нерв, сдуру и в него можно, но есть вариант и аномалии прохождения нерва, но это проверим на узи или пальпацией, правда это удорожает процедуру).

Отказался, пошел лечить хроническую боль к вегетологу.
А скажи, что все будет хорошо, может и согласился бы.
Но!
Согласился. Сделали. Облегчение на несколько дней (что 100 % подтверждает диагноз), а может и лет.
И снова вернулось.
Какой вы сделаете вывод?
Доктор плохой, не вылечил, хотя сразу меня предупредил, что времени на хождение на лечения нет.

А вопрос. Почему возникло в первый раз и что сделано человеком чтобы не вернулось снова. Не пробовали задать?

Вариант 2
- У моего ребенка плоскостопие.
- Стельки носите?
- Носим.
- А почему сейчас нет?
- Так лето же, в босоножки не влазит!

Вариант 3
- От чего заболело-то?
- Колеса менял.
- Корсет одевали?
- Нет, от него же мышцы ослабевают.
- Хорошо, теперь будем оперировать, если успеем нерв спасти, то нога не ослабеет на всю жизнь.

У вас есть ответы?
Вы счастливец!

У меня нету.
Как и нет ответа почему дом разваливается, новый.
Кем Вы, кстати, работаете?


----------



## Natky (14 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Хирург делает, такую операцию, которую освоил, а не оптимальную в вашем случае. Причин тому множество, от отсутствия навыков для выбора других методов до элементарного отсутствия необходимого оборудования. Либо вашей финансовой несостоятельности, чтобы самостоятельно оплатить не навязанные в квоте конструкции, а другие, возможно более подходящие в вашем случае. В любом случае при отсутствии широких возможностей выбора, как вы можете говорить об оптимальности выбора именно того метода, который был применен в вашем случае.


Если мы перешли на конкретно мой личный пример, то я специально консультировалась у нескольких нейрохирургов, чтобы иметь несколько мнений. И оперировавший меня хирург предложил вариант совпадающий с мнением большинства, правда с нюансами, из-за которых я сделала операцию именно у него.
Делала платно и платила в кассу государственного медучреждения, поэтому не вижу особенной материальной заинтересованности. И считаю что такой труд должен иметь соответствующую оплату. Знаю нескольких пациентов этого нейрохирурга, с разными операциями. И во всех случаях самочувствие пациента зависит от его поведения, а вышеуказанный хирург сделал всё что от него зависело. А если пациент после удачно выполненной микродискэктомии через пару месяцев начинает таскать колёса в сборе (типа пока никто не видит), то в таком случае вины хирурга быть не может.


----------



## JesJon (14 Авг 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> Да я вообще никакую не хотела, думала что рассосётся) Думала что микродискэктомия меня спасёт, кто же знал что у меня всё настолько запущено. Потом хотела динамический имплант, а потом оказалось что нестабильность. Ну и потом всё думала что одним диском можно обойтись, но Иван Иванович сказал что только два, потому как все мои ощущения именно от меньшей грыжи этажом выше. И завинтить обязательно. Ну и прав оказался. Наслаждаюсь жизнью зато теперь) и жалею что раньше не сдалась.


*Так у вас все хорошо, тогда очень рад за вас. Это искренне, без иронии.*
Просто не понятно, что вы тогда здесь делаете. Я бы наверное не стал бы заходить если бы избавился от болей и других проблем, хотя возможно если только чтобы попробовать кому-то помочь. Кого-то возможно предостеречь от опрометчивых шагов, кому-то что-то объяснить, что узнал сам. Но все это, конечно очень субъективно. Как бы еще своими советами кому-нибудь не навредить.
Но пока я ищу способ помочь самому себе. А он чета все не находится.


----------



## Виталий (14 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Я был на консультации у нейрохирурга из этой клиники Денисенко. (более 20 лет в профессии). Стоимость 3000 руб. - информации на 5 копеек...


Это получается 3000 отдать что бы на хлопающие глазки посмотреть? Ну ведь он наверное что то да предложил, просто Вас может это просто не устроило и он не видел необходимости что либо иное предлогать?


----------



## Natky (14 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> *Так у вас все хорошо, тогда очень рад за вас. Это искренне, без иронии.*
> Просто не понятно, что вы тогда здесь делаете...


Я нынче здесь очень редко, но иногда мне пишут, поэтому захожу чтобы ответить. Заодно и по форуму пробегаю. В теме своей периодически отчитываюсь по круглым и полукруглым датам, для истории и может кому интересна или полезна будет моя история.
Вот зашла, а тут такое оживление.


----------



## JesJon (15 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> НЕ умеем лечить 100%. Это не обсуждается.
> Запрещаем тогда лечить всех и всегда.


Завидую, у вас наверное богатырское здоровье. Вы, вероятно не сталкивались с нашей медициной.
Мне, например даже кисту слюной железы не смогли нормально удалить, нитки оставили.
7 лет шов был красный, нормально не заживал, а потом под ним начало расти какое-то уплотнение. Я думал фурункул. Обратился к хорошему дядьке-хирургу (его потом после десяти лет работы вышиб из клиники один академик-администратор, царь и бог), он вскрыл "фурункул", а там закапсулированная нитка. Вот так.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Согласился. Сделали. Облегчение на несколько дней (что 100 % подтверждает диагноз), а может и лет.
> И снова вернулось.
> Какой вы сделаете вывод?
> Доктор плохой, не вылечил, хотя сразу меня предупредил, что времени на хождение на лечения нет.


Может ему операция показана. Вы просто диагностировали, причем здесь лечение?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почему возникло в первый раз и что сделано человеком чтобы не вернулось снова. Не пробовали задать?


Возникнуть может от травмы и пациент может не знать, что это у него от обычного падения на катке или от той же езды на велосипеде. Такие вещи должен учитывать врач, одновременно исключая другие причины.
Вообще пример неудачный, не каждый врач сможет в такой проблеме разобраться. Ды и не будет он заморачиваться, предложить какую-нибудь лирику или АД.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2017)

> ... Завидую, у вас наверное богатырское здоровье. Вы, вероятно не сталкивались с нашей медициной.
> Мне, например даже кисту слюной железы не смогли нормально удалить, нитки оставили...


Здоровья хватает, хотя оперирован и в том числе и на позвоночнике. Точно представляю свое будущеее. Лет на 6 еще хватит, потом узость корешкового отверстия из-за спондилоартроза и надо будет расширять. Тут природу не обманешь.
Про нитки. Бывает. Вопрос, а какие нитки, скорее всего саморассасывающиеся, они тут в стандарте идут. Вопрос, почему не рассосались?


> ... Может ему операция показана. Вы просто диагностировали, причем здесь лечение?...


Что значит диагностировали! Диагностируем и лечим! И большинству абсолютному помогаем, иначе моя коммерческая структура давно бы умерла, не прокормила 40 человек работников!
Половой нерв операцией. Что же Вас так на операции тянет.
Тут вопрос в другом! Отказался, значит терпимо или не верит. Не верит, минус мне. Терпимо - плюс ему.
Важно другой, понимание, что не все не всегда можно вылечить!


> ... Возникнуть может от травмы и пациент может не знать, что это у него от обычного падения на катке или от той же езды на велосипеде. Такие вещи должен учитывать врач, одновременно исключая другие причины...


Глупость, падают все, а именно у него проблема.


> ... Вообще пример неудачный, не каждый врач сможет в такой проблеме разобраться. Ды и не будет он заморачиваться, предложить какую-нибудь лирику или АД...


Если боль больше трех месяцев, то конечно Лирику и АД, поскольку синдром хронической боли лечиться ими, но и причину лечим. А как же.
И что там с профессией?


----------



## JesJon (15 Авг 2017)

Виталий написал(а):


> Это получается 3000 отдать что бы на хлопающие глазки посмотреть? Ну ведь он наверное что то да предложил, просто Вас может это просто не устроило и он не видел необходимости что либо иное предлогать?


Денисенко - женщина.
Предложила найти "хорошего невролога", меньше себя жалеть, больше двигаться и уже начинать жить, а не бегать по врачам жаловаться на жизнь. На просьбу помочь в поисках этого неуловимого "хорошего невролога" ответила отказом. По поводу что ничего не предложила, а накой ей разгребать чужие косяки - искать себе проблемы на 5-ю точку. Недостатка в пациентах нет, лучше выбрать новенького нецелованного и осчастливить его с гораздо большей вероятностью, чем геморройного меня.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Про нитки. Бывает. Вопрос, а какие нитки, скорее всего саморассасывающиеся, они тут в стандарте идут. Вопрос, почему не рассасались?


Видимо все было сделано по стандартам, а мой организм как-то не так среагировал.
Шучу, я думаю нормальная врачебная халатность. Просто шов после 1-ой операции на позвоночнике, проведенной через 3 года, как-то подозрительно быстро зажил и не беспокоил (не краснел, не чесался).


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тут вопрос в другом! Отказался, значит терпимо или не верит. Не верит, мину мне. Терпимо - плюс ему.
> Важно другой, понимание, что не все не всегда можно вылечить!


Тут не вы конкретно виноваты, может вы действительно хороший врач и порядочый человек. Тут виновата общая тенденция по недоверию к врачам, и согласитесь не безосновательная. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Глупость, падают все, а именно у него проблема.


Абсолютно не согласен, может у него предрасположенность. Какие-то аномалии развития.
Вот у меня абсолютно точно предрасположенность (врожденно узкий позвоночный канал).
Одни всю жизнь себя пытаются угробить и никак не удается, а кто-нибудь случайно упадет и помрет.
Вы как врач прекрасно понимаете, что у всех разный порог сопротивляемости организма.
Один курит всю жизнь, а с легкими, сердцем и сосудами все нормально, а другой простудиться и у него энфизема разовьется, а потом и сердце медным тазом накроется - а у него просто не вырабатывается белок, который защищает ткань легких, а у первого он в избытке.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И что там с профессией?


Насчет профессии не понял, разъясните.


----------



## JesJon (15 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин, А вы не могли бы посмотреть мою тему.
https://www.medhouse.ru/conversations/27720/
Может чего-нибудь посоветуете, если я, конечно не надоел вам в этой ветке.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (15 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Хирург делает, такую операцию, которую освоил, а не оптимальную в вашем случае. Причин тому множество, от отсутствия навыков для выбора других методов до элементарного отсутствия необходимого оборудования. Либо вашей финансовой несостоятельности, чтобы самостоятельно оплатить не навязанные в квоте конструкции, а другие, возможно более подходящие в вашем случае. В любом случае при отсутствии широких возможностей выбора, как вы можете говорить об оптимальности выбора именно того метода, который был применен в вашем случае.


Тут согласен. Моя первая операция так и прошла. Пришел на консультацию к одному н/х, говорит будем резать, поставим кейдж и Coflex, надо еще гель от спаек и активатор костной ткани, итого около 200 тыс. Через знакомого попал к главному н/х этой больницы, будем резать, надо кейдж, тпф, гель и активатор, около 350-400 тыс. Согласился я, вроде лучший н/х в нашем регионе. Назначили дату, приезжаю. А его срочно в командировку на три месяца. В итоге операцию будет делать другой н/х, а он ставит только цилиндрические кейджы, в итоге мне его и поставили.. И опять же гель и активатор костной ткани. А они нужны спрашиваю? Это Ваше решение говорят, НО С НИМИ ВСЕ НАМНОГО ЛУЧШЕ, как они сказали.
В итоге н/х которые делали вторую операцию долго смеялись, что меня развели на гель и активатор роста. Почувствовал себя обманутым дураком.
Вот кому верить...
Я не говорю что кто то плохой и все остальное, но у меня сложилось так...


----------



## JesJon (15 Авг 2017)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> В итоге н/х которые делали вторую операцию долго смеялись, что меня развели на гель и активатор роста. Почувствовал себя обманутым дураком.
> Вот кому верить...
> Я не говорю что кто то плохой и все остальное, но у меня сложилось так...


А вторая операция принесла вам облегчение? Как себя чувствуете сейчас? И если можно, подробнее про операции и 1-ю и 2-ю, что конкретно делали, как себя чувствовали, и что подтолкнуло на 2-ю операцию и как удалось получить согласие на нее хирургов. Да и где делали и 1-ю и 2-ю.


Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Почувствовал себя обманутым дураком.


О как это мне знакомо и понятно!


----------



## Дмитрийbok (15 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> А вторая операция принесла вам облегчение? Как себя чувствуете сейчас? И если можно, подробнее про операции...


Можно почитать мою тему "Абсолютный стеноз, что делать?". Просто писать очень много если честно (((без обид. А если хотите то в ЛС могу написать.


----------



## JesJon (15 Авг 2017)

@Дмитрийbok, спасибо, для начала почитаю тему, останутся вопросы, напишу в личку.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2017)

> ... Видимо все было сделано по стандартам, а мой организм как-то не так среагировал...


Так об этом и разговор! Почему? Поняв почему Вы сможете понять почему вы так отрицательно настроены на медицину. И в этой отрицательности виноваты не только медицина, но и ВЫ, ваши особенности организма.


> ... Шучу, я думаю нормальная врачебная халатность. Просто шов после 1-ой операции на позвоночнике, проведенной через 3 года, как-то подозрительно быстро зажил и не беспокоил (не краснел, не чесался)...


То есть все хорошо. Так хорошо.


> ... Тут не вы конкретно виноваты, может вы действительно хороший врач и порядочый человек. Тут виновата общая тенденция по недоверию к врачам, и согласитесь не безосновательная...


Не безосновательная, но преувеличеная.
Причём в основе, как мне кажется лежат не медицинские проблемы, а человеческие. Причём чьи человеческие недостатки: пациентов или медиков, ещё вопрос. Даже по описанному вашему случаю понятно, что обида у вас на личностные особенности поведения специалиста. А это нельзя ставить во главу.


> ... Абсолютно не согласен, может у него предрасположенность. Какие-то аномалии развития...


Так об этом и разговор.



> ... Вот у меня абсолютно точно предрасположенность (врожденно узкий позвоночный канал).
> Одни всю жизнь себя пытаются угробить и никак не удается, а кто-нибудь случайно упадет и помрет.
> Вы как врач прекрасно понимаете, что у всех разный порог сопротивляемости организма.
> Один курит всю жизнь, а с легкими, сердцем и сосудами все нормально, а другой простудиться и у него энфизема разовьется, а потом и сердце медным тазом накроется - а у него просто не вырабатывается белок, который защищает ткань легких, а у первого он в избытке...


Так в чем тут виноват врач. Не учёл, не предусмотрел? Так нет учёта и предусмотра. Он только формируется.


> ... Насчет профессии не понял, разъясните...


Работаете кем?

И что насчёт процента эффективности?
Обозначьте какой процент эффективности Вы считаете приемлемым:
- врачам
- строителям
- автомеханикам
- компьюторщикам.


----------



## JesJon (16 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Работаете кем?
> 
> И что насчёт процента эффективности?
> Обозначьте какой процент эффективности Вы считаете приемлемым:
> ...


Работал в сфере ИТ в одной солидной компании, сейчас, после работы надо мной одного эффективного врача работать не могу. У нас клиенты, тоже были периодически недовольны обслуживанием, но я не смог бы при всем желании "огорчить бабушку до смерти", а вот мне порой жить не хочется, вот как меня самовлюбленная нейрохирург огорчила. При том нас наказывали за жалобы клиентов, не очень разбираясь, кто прав кто виноват. А такую стерву никто не накажет и она продолжит увеличивать количество людей, которые не только выведены из нормальной жизни, но и не в состоянии работать. Зато чиновники Минздрава и Администрация клиники заработали денежек (из государственного кармана) на купленных втридорога конструкциях и я им нужен был как животное на которое можно было эти конструкции списать.
У нас не соблюдаются никакие стандарты, даже если они разработаны. Мало того, стандарты все время пытаются подменить с помощью всевозможных лобби во всех институтах власти.
Вообще вы часто задаете не корректные вопросы. Нужно устанавливать рамки для каждой профессии и точно указывать сферу деятельности.

1) врачам - разных специальностей, категории, ученых званий и т. Д., соответствующая эффективность
2) строителям - опять же в какой сфере и для кого и чего строят
3) автомеханика и компьютерщика тоже самое
А то придешь к профессору, а он профессор только на бумаге (я думаю у нас 95% таких профессоров)
В России во всех областях жизни отсутствует системный подход, поэтому и существует этот форум и ему подобные. Потому что ничего не соблюдается и не контролируется.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2017)

Вот он ключик!
Бардака много! 
И в компьютерном деле его больше чем в медицине!
При этом, хочу заметить, я не назвал мудаком ни одного специалиста сломавшего мой кт.
Да, не больно физически, но когда теряешь работу за несколько лет, хочется застрелить кого- нибудь!
Если вы позволяете себе ошибки в ИТ, где все создано человеком и все зависит не от особенностей машины, а от вашего не знания на 100%, то почему не позволяете себе ошибок (а была ли она?) в той сфере, где пока нет 100% понимания ситуации?
Или вы не знаете, что медицина не всесильна?
Обычная привычка. Ты должен, а я имею право ошибаться?
Когда была первая операция?


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Бардака много!
> И в компьютерном деле его больше чем в медицине!


Откуда такая информация.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> мой кт


Это железка, которую можно заменить, как это можно сравнивать с живым организмом.
Что можно сделать с КТ в плане обслуживания, сломать встроенные мозги, их что нельзя заменить? Как восстановить утраченное по вине врача здоровье?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Да, не больно физически, но когда теряешь работу за несколько лет, хочется застрелить кого- нибудь!


Если вы потеряли базу данных снимков ваших пациентов - это тоже никого не покалечило.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если вы позволяете себе ошибки в ИТ, где все создано человеком и все зависит не от особенностей машины, а от вашего не знания на 100%


Поддержка больших компаний - совместная работа многих специалистов (физический, логический, программный уровни, причем эти уровни еще несколько раз делятся на подуровни). Поэтому 100% процентов от отдельного специалиста не зависит (отключили питание, разрыв сетевого кабеля, сбои серверов и сетевых устройств). Потом я не говорил, что позволял ошибки, я сказал, что клиенты жаловались.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> то почему не позволяете себе ошибок (а была ли она?) в той сфере, где пока нет 100% понимания ситуации?


Зачем тогда набрасывать на себя маску всезнайки и не объясняя, пациенту ничего, лезть туда, где мало что понимаешь. А потом объяснять все какими-то якобы не предсказуемыми причинами или вовсе ничего не объясняя просто избегать пациента и отвергать любые претензии. Что мешает всесторонне обследовать пациента, прежде чем начать его лечить? 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Или вы не знаете, что медицина не всесильна?


Не надо прятаться за этими словами. Мы не об этом, а о нарциссизме (та, что делала мне вторую операцию влюблена в себя по уши), безответственности, непродуманности, спешке, алчности.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ты должен, а я имею право ошибаться?


Ты выбрал профессию нейрохирург - ты не имеешь права ошибаться. Я не говорю, что нейрохирург в состоянии всегда предвидеть, что произойдет. Он не должен иметь право на неоправданные эксперименты со здоровьем пациента. Он обязан в понятной форме объяснить пациенту, что он планирует делать и возможные риски. 1 хирург из 100 будет этим заниматься, остальные все сделают в темную, иначе при неудачном исходе придется объяснять, почему не удалось и вдруг окажется, что он что-то упустил. А так всегда можно отмазаться не или дезинформированный пациент, что может быть лучше, для врача. Как говорил Герман Греф, как можно управлять страной, люди в которой информированы на уровне властей. Как им вешать лапшу на уши?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Когда была первая операция?


В 2003 году в 67 ГКБ. Мне вообще Твёрдую Мозговую Оболочку умудрились прорвать, да так что у меня на уровне 1-й операции Л4-Л5 за счет нещадно вырубленных суставов и порванной и вероятно просто зарубцевавшейся ТМО спиномозговой канал 3 см, хотя над этим уровнем и под ним врожденно узкий канал (примерно 1,6 см при норме 2,1 см и более) и никто ничего не сказал. После первой операции попал в реанимацию, потом лежал не вставая 11 дней, потом сделали жесткий пластиковый корсет от уровня сосков и по самое не балуйся, так что в корсете просто невозможно было присесть, края корсета упирались в верхнюю часть бедер. Я в нем ходил в больнице 1,5 месяца и еще около 2-х месяцев после выписки. Таких корсетов никогда ни на ком больше не видел. А вы говорите связки. Молчат обо всем, а вдруг вы начнете копать, выяснять, как так, и придется слезть с подиума небожителя и отвечать на неприятные вопросы. А так вы в неведении и считаете, до поры до времени, что вам сделали все правильно, а появляющиеся потом проблемы это якобы реакция вашего организма (очень удобная отмазка на все случаи), а на самом деле это просто косяк хирурга. Мне, кстати, о прорыве ТМО удалось узнать только после 2-й операции (по моему мнению тоже криво сделанной) по прошествии 14 лет, когда я стал как ошпаренный бегать по врачам, пытаясь понять, что со мной происходит. Один не в меру разговорчивый нейрохирург проговорился, что на уровне 1-й операции (Л4-Л5) у меня пооткусывали все подряд, да еще и ТМО порвали и зажила она судя по всему сама, просто закрылась рубцовой тканью. Больше ни один нейрохирург или рентгенолог мне об этом сообщить не решился и в описаниях к многочисленным МРТ ничего такого не указал.

Чтобы не быть голословным вот ссылка на МРТ
Ссылка на альбом https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1066/view

Лежал двое суток с 2-мя дренажными трубками и сборником, когда снимали обратил внимание на сборник, в нем кровь была смешена с белой жидкостью (наверное ликвором). Тогда естественно про существование дурального мешка и ликвора не подозревал. Как хорошо иметь неграмотных пациентов, можно при них не стесняясь набрать их ликвора в пакетик, а они ни о чем и не догадаются, КРАСОТА!!! 

Я все это к тому, что нам и здесь рассказывают про правильно проведенные операции, при удручающих последствиях. В этих случаях я думаю тоже были ошибки или неквалифицированность хирурга, но кто же сознается. У меня после второй операции разошелся шов на коже и довольно обильно сочилась кровь. Когда я попросил зашить мне наложили один шов (сделал это и. О. Зав нейрохирургического отделения 19Б), который разошелся вечером этого же дня. Сидоренко В. В., которая меня оперировала, была в тот момент на очередной операции (лабает по 2-3 в день, как-будто зубы дергает). Так вот и. О. Зав нейрохирургического отделения видимо указал ей, что я заставил его работать (по его же специальности) и она прибежав как ошпаренная ко мне в палату орала на меня, что я должен знать, что после 2-й операции может расходиться шов (в 1-й раз об этом услышал от нее, видимо после 3-й операции рану вообще не зашивают - все равно шов разойдется). Прооравшись, ушла и даже не подумала осмотреть мой шов. Оперировали меня в понедельник. В пятницу, в последний рабочей день перед отпуском королева нейрохирургии все таки наложила 4 шва, но я думаю не из-за моих жалоб, а чтобы коллеги по бизнесу потом не материли. С понедельника по пятницу я благополучно истекал кровью, засрав несколько комплектов своего нижнего белья, корсет, сменив несколько комплектов постельного белья, меня постоянно перевязывали, все отваливалось и по новой. Здесь на форуме некоторые врачи, считают эту мегеру классным хирургом. Вот так. 
Кстати, она была ассистентом на моей 1-ой операции и со времени 1-й операции до 2-ой я тоже так предполагал, все таки больше десятка лет в профессии. А она самовлюбленная фурия, да еще и безрукая.


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И в этой отрицательности виноваты не только медицина, но и ВЫ, ваши особенности организма.


У меня была уже вторая операция, а нейрохирург зная, что после первой остались спайки и мой позвоночник вообще проблемный сделала операцию без учета всего этого. Я об опасностях повторной операции пусть и на соседнем уровнем не подозревал. Она же ничего мне не разъяснила, подсунула листок об информированном согласии и все. Я конечно сейчас виню себя за то, что поторопился. Но мне в двух местах рекомендовали операцию с ТПФ, ничего не объясняя. Я виноват, в основном, в том что доверился непорядочным людям, которые воспользовались моей плохой информированностью, а проще говоря обманули.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Авг 2017)

> ... Откуда такая информация...


Из практики.. У вас есть другая?


> _... Это железка, которую можно заменить, как это можно сравнивать с живым организмом.
> Что можно сделать с КТ в плане обслуживания, сломать встроенные мозги, их что нельзя заменить? Как восстановить утраченное по вине врача здоровье?..._


Восстановить информацию не смогли. Почему, Вам лучше знать.
По вине врача?
Вы пришли на операцию писающий и со слабостью ног. Так и осталось, и где вина врача?
При том, что Вы "опытный больной", первая операция в 2003 году, как я понимаю.
КАК! Как, Вы могли в ноября 2015 по январь 2016 ждать, если у вас была слабость и нарушение мочеиспускания!?


> ... Если вы потеряли базу данных снимков ваших пациентов - это тоже никого не покалечило...


А раз Вас покалечила операция. Все что должны сделать, сделали, все срослось. Другой вопрос, опоздали с операцией.
КТ создан человеком, значит есть его 100% понимание как он устроен. И если человек не смог что-то сделать, значит не знает его устройства. А человек создан природой, мы не знаем его устройства и может только бороться с природой решившей сделать Вас таким.
Болеть, писать, и слабеть у вас началось ДО операции.


> ... Поддержка больших компаний - совместная работа многих специалистов (физический, логический, программный уровни, причем эти уровни еще несколько раз делятся на подуровни). Поэтому 100% процентов от отдельного специалиста не зависит (отключили питание, разрыв сетевого кабеля, сбои серверов и сетевых устройств). Потом я не говорил, что позволял ошибки, я сказал, что клиенты жаловались...


А врач только от себя и зависит? А про шрам келлоидный на Вашем подбородке забыли? Считаете, что от вашего организма ничего не зависит?


> .. Зачем тогда набрасывать на себя маску всезнайки и не объясняя, пациенту ничего, лезть туда, где мало что понимаешь. А потом объяснять все какими-то якобы не предсказуемыми причинами или вовсе ничего не объясняя просто избегать пациента и отвергать любые претензии. Что мешает всесторонне обследовать пациента, прежде чем начать его лечить?...


Вот сегодня пациента внесли на руках два товарища, слабость ног! Слабость не спастическая сразу ясно, что "конский хвост" от большой грыжи. Так они его не на операцию или на МРТ повели, а к "чудо-доктору", который их когда-то вылечил, типа вот покрутит и пройдет. А время идет, тут часы важны, а они запись неделю ждали! Завтра операция, если останется инвалидом, кто будет виноват? Хирург? Или друзья, которые неделю ждали и пили с ним водку, чтобы меньше болело!
О каком обследовании Вы пишите? Вас взяли на операцию не по показаниям? Более чем по показаниям, но поздно. В январе, а надо было в ноябре.


> ... Не надо прятаться за этими словами. Мы не об этом, а о нарциссизме (та, что делала мне вторую операцию влюблена в себя по уши), безответственности, непродуманности, спешке, алчности...


Может. А почему нет. Она делает в год 100 операций и 90 человек ей руки целуют. Уберите ее и эти 90 станут инвалидами. Вам не легче конечно, это не Ваша боль! Тут я ничего не скажу, праздник всегда для всех, а слезы у каждого. Только сильный ищет причину неуспеха в себе, а слабый в других.


> ... Ты выбрал профессию нейрохирург - ты не имеешь права ошибаться...


Имеет. Постольку его объект не имеет технического описания на 100 % и ошибка заложена Богом в проекте.
А компьютерщик, нет! Поскольку у его объекта есть техническое описание и ошибка результат его недоучивания.


> ... Я не говорю, что нейрохирург в состоянии всегда предвидеть, что произойдет. Он не должен иметь право на неоправданные эксперименты со здоровьем пациента. Он обязан в понятной форме объяснить пациенту, что он планирует делать и возможные риски. 1 хирург из 100 будет этим заниматься, остальные все сделают в темную, иначе при неудачном исходе придется объяснять, почему не удалось и вдруг окажется, что он что-то упустил. А так всегда можно отмазаться не или дезинформированный пациент, что может быть лучше, для врача. Как говорил Герман Греф, как можно управлять страной, люди в которой информированы на уровне властей. Как им вешать лапшу на уши?..


Вам не давали подписывать договор и согласие? Не верю.
Не читали? Верю. Только операция-то у вас уже четвертая, и за 4 раза не знаете. Что операция не 100%


> ... В 2003 году в 67 ГКБ. Мне вообще Твёрдую Мозговую Оболочку умудрились прорвать, да так что у меня на уровне 1-й операции Л4-Л5 за счет нещадно вырубленных суставов и порванной и вероятно просто зарубцевавшейся ТМО спиномозговой канал 3 см, хотя над этим уровнем и под ним врожденно узкий канал (примерно 1,6 см при норме 2,1 см и более) и никто ничего не сказал. После первой операции попал в реанимацию, потом лежал не вставая 11 дней, потом сделали жесткий пластиковый корсет от уровня сосков и по самое не балуйся, так что в корсете просто невозможно было присесть, края корсета упирались в верхнюю часть бедер. Я в нем ходил в больнице 1,5 месяца и еще около 2-х месяцев после выписки. Таких корсетов никогда ни на ком больше не видел. А вы говорите связки. Молчат обо всем, а вдруг вы начнете копать, выяснять, как так, и придется слезть с подиума небожителя и отвечать на неприятные вопросы. А так вы в неведении и считаете, до поры до времени, что вам сделали все правильно, а появляющиеся потом проблемы это якобы реакция вашего организма (очень удобная отмазка на все случаи), а на самом деле это просто косяк хирурга. Мне, кстати, о прорыве ТМО удалось узнать только после 2-й операции (по моему мнению тоже криво сделанной) по прошествии 14 лет, когда я стал как ошпаренный бегать по врачам, пытаясь понять, что со мной происходит. Один не в меру разговорчивый нейрохирург проговорился, что на уровне 1-й операции (Л4-Л5) у меня пооткусывали все подряд, да еще и ТМО порвали и зажила она судя по всему сама, просто закрылась рубцовой тканью. Больше ни один нейрохирург или рентгенолог мне об этом сообщить не решился и в описаниях к многочисленным МРТ ничего такого не указал...


Вполне возможно. Вы не можете, а мы и подавно.


> ... Лежал двое суток с 2-мя дренажными трубками и сборником, когда снимали обратил внимание на сборник, в нем кровь была смешена с белой жидкостью (наверное ликвором). Тогда естественно про существование дурального мешка и ликвора не подозревал. Как хорошо иметь неграмотных пациентов, можно при них не стесняясь набрать их ликвора в пакетик, а они ни о чем и не догадаются, КРАСОТА!!!...


Зачем ликвор в пакетик?
Описанное все правильно, и то, что все зажило само без повторной операции, и что после операции 13 лет все было нормально, только подтверждает правильность выбраненной тактики.


> ... Я все это к тому, что нам и здесь рассказывают про правильно проведенные операции, при удручающих последствиях. В этих случаях я думаю тоже были ошибки или неквалифицированность хирурга, но кто же сознается. У меня после второй операции разошелся шов на коже и довольно обильно сочилась кровь. Когда я попросил зашить мне наложили один шов (сделал это и. О. Зав нейрохирургического отделения 19Б), который разошелся вечером этого же дня. Сидоренко В. В., которая меня оперировала, была в тот момент на очередной операции (лабает по 2-3 в день, как-будто зубы дергает)...


Не лабает, а спасает! Разошлось почему? Почему у соседа не разошлось?


> ... Так вот и. О. Зав нейрохирургического отделения видимо указал ей, что я заставил его работать (по его же специальности) и она прибежав как ошпаренная ко мне в палату орала на меня, что я должен знать, что после 2-й операции может расходиться шов (в 1-й раз об этом услышал от нее, видимо после 3-й операции рану вообще не зашивают - все равно шов разойдется)...


Бывает чаще, это точно.


> ... Прооравшись, ушла и даже не подумала осмотреть мой шов...


То, что она пришла после 12 часовой операции вы конечно не принимаете во внимание, но хотя бы правильное поведение в отношении ВАШЕГО шва учтите.
ЗАЧЕМ! Зачем, смотреть только наложенный шов? Зачем его тревожить?


> ... Оперировали меня в понедельник. В пятницу, в последний рабочей день перед отпуском королева нейрохирургии все таки наложила 4 шва, но я думаю не из-за моих жалоб, а чтобы коллеги по бизнесу потом не материли...


То есть, третий шов? Второй тоже разошелся, даже сделанный другим врачом? Так может все же врач не виноват? Может что-то и в Вас?


> ... С понедельника по пятницу я благополучно истекал кровью, засрав несколько комплектов своего нижнего белья, корсет, сменив несколько комплектов постельного белья, меня постоянно перевязывали, все отваливалось и по новой...


То есть делали все, что могли и остановили кровь и в пятницу положили новый шов, который уже не разошелся. Там они молодцы, а Вы их материте.


> _... Здесь на форуме некоторые врачи, считают эту мегеру классным хирургом. Вот так.
> Кстати, она была ассистентом на моей 1-ой операции и со времени 1-й операции до 2-ой я тоже так предполагал, все таки больше десятка лет в профессии. А она самовлюбленная фурия, да еще и безрукая..._


90 из 100 так не считают, но разве это может убедить Вас..

Другой вопрос?
Как умудрились через 13 лет снова попасть на операцию?
Почему не сделали вывод из первой операции?
Всегда задаю такой вопрос своим пациентам и никогда не получаю ответа.
У Вас смогу?


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, вы просто фееричный демагог, додумываете, сочиняете, переворачиваете. Все, что я написал переврали. Я вижу, что мои аргументы бессмысленны. Извините, но дискутировать с вами считаю невозможным, наша с вами логика нигде не пересекается, я привожу факты - вы отвечаете какую-то ерунду. Ни на один мой аргумент ни одного ответа или комментария по существу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Авг 2017)

Вот так,
Опять без ответа!

Просто у нас разные принципы жизни. 
У меня, всегда виноват я.
У Вас, другие.


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

Прихожу к выводу, что общаться на форуме имеет смысл только с "опытными пациентами" (то есть над которыми опыты уже ставили). Только у них можно получить хоть и не профессиональные, но зато честные и проверенные на себе советы и комментарии. Профессионалы здесь занимаются защитой своих коллег, рекламой себя и своих услуг (основной двигатель - возможность заработать, а не помочь, здесь виртуальное общение с врачами не отличается от реального) и возможностью дополнительно заработать. Как всегда неполные и вытянутые клещами ответы, которые не помогают разобраться, а чаще еще больше запутывают и без того сбитых с толку больных. Всех будущих критиков хочу предупредить, что их мнение может резко поменяться если они вдруг окажутся в такой же ситуации как мы, не получившие облегчения от операции и последующего лечения. Как можно называть пациента опытным перед 2-й операцией, если ему ни перед 1-й ни после нее, ни перед 2-й ничего не разъяснялось.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот так,
> Опять без ответа!


Никогда не играйте с голубем в шахматы...
Далее вы знаете.
@Доктор Ступин,


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Просто у нас разные принципы жизни.
> У меня, всегда виноват я.
> У Вас, другие.


Опять перевираете! Вы что тоже нарцисс?
В одном из своих предыдущих постов вы обвинили своих компьютерщиков в проблемах с аппаратом КТ и в потере данных. Насчет начинки КТ ничего не скажу - может быть их вина присутствует. Но вот насчет резервирования данных, я думаю, вы тоже поучаствовали в их потере. Думаю ни один компьютерщик не отказал бы вам в консультации по поводу резервного копирования данных, это доступно для понимания взрослого человека, освоившего компьютер. В вашем случае это бы стоило, я полагаю, недорого. Может быть вы просто сэкономили копейки не сохраняя копию данных.
"У меня, всегда виноват я" - смешно, что значит ВСЕГДА.

Вообще любая фирма выпускающая КТ и МРТ (стоимостью порой десятки миллионов рублей), не может не создавать программы для их функционирования и надежного сохранения информации, потому что заинтересована в этом финансово. Вы хотите сказать, что такие монстры как Siemens, GE, Toshiba не в состоянии создать полноценный комплект программ для их функционирования. Смысл работы этих аппаратов и состоит в создании и сохранении информации и все эти производители окажут вам любую поддержку за ваши деньги (или бесплатно, в зависимости от суммы контракта). Может вы просто приобрели КТ не у производителя, а у посредников. Но даже в этом случае за деньги вам бы предоставили необходимую информацию. Я даже на пылесос и мясорубку заказывал детали из Германии и Японии, а вы говорите КТ.
Да вас там всего оближут и сделают все, что сохранить вас как клиента - вы их источник дохода. Нет покупателя на продукцию нет и производителя.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> 
> Опять перевираете! Вы что тоже нарцисс?
> В одном из своих предыдущих постов вы обвинили своих компьютерщиков в проблемах с аппаратом КТ и в потере данных. Насчет начинки КТ ничего не скажу - может быть их вина присутствует. Но вот насчет резервирования данных, я думаю, вы тоже поучаствовали в их потере. Думаю ни один компьютерщик не отказал бы вам в консультации по поводу резервного копирования данных, это доступно для понимания взрослого человека, освоившего компьютер. В вашем случае это бы стоило, я полагаю, недорого. Может быть вы просто сэкономили копейки не сохраняя копию данных.
> "У меня, всегда виноват я" - смешно, что значит ВСЕГДА.


Неправильно. Я виноват, что обратился к этим специалистам!
Обратите внимание, никого не назвал мудаками.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Вообще любая фирма выпускающая КТ и МРТ (стоимостью порой десятки миллионов рублей), не может не создавать программы для их функционирования и надежного сохранения информации, потому что заинтересована в этом финансово. Вы хотите сказать, что такие монстры как Siemens, GE, Toshiba не в состоянии создать полноценный комплект программ для их функционирования. Смысл работы этих аппаратов и состоит в создании и сохранении информации и все эти производители окажут вам любую поддержку за ваши деньги (или бесплатно, в зависимости от суммы контракта). Может вы просто приобрели КТ не у производителя, а у посредников. Но даже в этом случае за деньги вам бы предоставили необходимую информацию. Я даже на пылесос и мясорубку заказывал детали из Германии и Японии, а вы говорите КТ.
> Да вас там всего оближут и сделают все, что сохранить вас как клиента - вы их источник дохода. Нет покупателя на продукцию нет и производителя.


Вообще-то речь о простом компьютере.
А что это Вас так заедало.
Просто человек не сделал как надо, не умеет.
Вам-то, сделали как надо. У вас-то все заросло. Другой вопрос, что не помогло.
Вот тут и надо понимать Вы пришли на операцию в каком состоянии и в каком ушли.
По вашему описании. Пришли плохо и ушли плохо.
ДАЖЕ! Даже операция Вам не помогла.
В самой операции заложена возможность не помочь, это от природы, не знаем и не умеем мы ее побеждать.
В ремонте компьютера так же заложена возможность не помочь, но это от незнания. От незнания, постольку это сознано человеком и человеком должно и можно быть исправлено.


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Обратите внимание, никого не назвал мудаками.


Это передергивание, вы уже несколько раз их назвали мудаками. Раз вы виноваты, то оскорблять можете только себя. А вы их МУДАКАМИ считаете, но не называете, потому что воспитание не позволяет. То есть в душе их мудаками считаете, но вслух не произносите.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Никогда не играйте с голубем в шахматы...
> Далее вы знаете.


Это точно! Но это в отношении спора, а я то спрашиваю о болезни человека, о любви к самому к себе, а не к "голубям".


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вообще-то речь о простом компьютере.
> А что это Вас так заедало.
> Просто человек не сделал как надо, не умеет.
> Вам-то, сделали как надо. У вас-то все заросло. Другой вопрос, что не помогло.
> ...


Что значит заросло - что заросло, где заросло, как заросло.
Пришел в гораздо лучшем состоянии, а после операции оно значительно ухудшилось.
Вы постоянно приписываете мне, то чего я не говорил плюс добавляете какие-то свои фантазии.
Вообще у меня создается впечатление, что я с ботом переписываюсь.


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это точно! Но это в отношении спора, а я то спрашиваю о болезни человека, о любви к самому к себе, а не к "голубям".


А что у нас с вами как не спор.
Спорить с дураком - всё равно, что играть в шахматы с голубем. Он раскидает фигуры, нагадит на доску и улетит всем рассказывать, как он тебя уделал. Дело в том, что я говорю, о том что действительно происходило со мной, а вы рисуете какой-то альтернативный сценарий. Я перечисляю факты, вы фантазируете.


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В самой операции заложена возможность не помочь, это от природы, не знаем и не умеем мы ее побеждать.


Все сдаюсь, больше не могу. С вами в эти шахматы больше не играю - автоответчик мне не переубедить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Что значит заросло - что заросло, где заросло, как заросло.
> Пришел в гораздо лучшем состоянии, а после операции оно значительно ухудшилось.
> Вы постоянно приписываете мне, то чего я не говорил плюс добавляете какие-то свои фантазии.
> Вообще у меня создается впечатление, что я с ботом переписываюсь.


_... Был оперирован дважды L4-L5 (2003г) и L3-L4 (2016г с установкой ТПФ). Жжение в стопе было и до второй операции, но только в левой стопе и периодически. Через месяц-полтора после второй операции дискомфорт и жжение в левой стопе стало постоянным, через 7-8 месяцев жжение стало проявляться по заднебоковой и задней поверхности всей левой ноги и левой ягодице (уже 3 месяца). По правой ноге жжение тоже стало подниматься выше (Стопа, пятка передняя поверхность голени)..._
Жжение было, жжение не прошло и нарастало, поскольку операция не смогла спасти нерв от нейропатии. А развитие нейропатии, как раз в течении от трех месяцев - года.

_... В ноябре-декабре 2015 года ухудшилось состояние (задержка мочи, слабость в левой ноге вплоть до падений и невозможности разогнуть ногу), В январе 2016 сделал МРТ поясничного и шейного отделов и проконсультировался с нейрохирургом. Предложили операцию по квоте -согласился. Прооперировали в августе (за время до операции немного оправился - левая нога вновь окрепла
, но с мочеиспусканием сохранялись вялотекущие проблемы). В конце концов на операцию согласился в надежде улучшить состояние с тазовыми органами. Месяц после операции все было без улучшений и я думал еще рано, но вот прошло 3 месяца и снова проблемы - слабость теперь в обеих ногах и проблемы с мочеиспускание...
З_адержка мочи, слабость в левой ноге вплоть до падений и невозможности разогнуть ногу в течении трех месяцев!
Спросите опытных пациентов, они подтвердят, что после нарушения мочеиспускания в течении трех месяцев, все только нарастает, в том числе нейропатия: жжение и дискомфорт становиться постоянным. И ДАЖЕ! Операция не помогла, а без нее было бы совсем плохо.

ВОТ мнение нейрохирурга в Вашей теме:
_По мировой статистике рецидив грыжи межпозвонкового диска случается у 7% оперированных больных. При этом следует учитывать методику: если удалить диск с кюретажем, возрастает риск развития нестабильности на данном уровне, но снижается риск рецидива, если только грыжу, а диск не трогать - возрастает риск рецидива.
К сожалению, изменения, которые произошли от длительной компрессии корешков спинного мозга могут стать необратимыми. Нарушения функции тазовых органов и слабость являются показаниями к экстренной операции. Т. К. Задержка мочи является жизнеугрожающим осложнением. Появляется риск рефлюкса мочи по мочеточнику, перерастяжение лоханок и развитие почечной недостаточности.
Такое иногда случается, когда больные воодушевленные рассказами о чудодейственных методиках занятий с "шаром" забывают в первую очередь посоветоваться со спинальным хирургом (проза жизни)._

Он же, считает, что то что осталось не рецидив грыжи, а рубец.
Формирование рубца не зависит от врачей в большей степени.
А если они и пытаются применять для этого средства (Гель Антиадгезин, речь скорее всего о нем), как например описал один из "опытных" пациентов чуть выше, то врачей обвиняют в раскручивании пациента на деньги.
Видите какие вы разные. Одному плохо что не помазали, другому, что помазали.
И это именно потому, что у человека нет технологической карты ремонта.
Пытаемся создать, но не все получается.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Все сдаюсь, больше не могу. С вами в эти шахматы больше не играю - автоответчик мне не переубедить.


С природой сложно спорить и бороться.
Даже вместе с врачами.

Давайте думать что делать, а не кто виноват?


----------



## Дмитрийbok (17 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> как например описал один из "опытных" пациентов чуть выше, то врачей обвиняют в раскручивании пациента на деньги


Фёдор Петрович можно я не буду учавствовать в Вашем споре кто прав а кто виноват даже в качестве "опытного", пожалуйста? 
Да я обижен на этого н/х, по причине что он не взял меня на обследование даже не говоря уже об операции. За то что он мне сказал что у меня всё хорошо и срослось. Хотя 10 н/х со всей России к кому я обращался, сказали обратное посмотрев снимки... Но это обида личного характера. Да не сдержался и высказался... Но виню только себя во всем!!!
Без обид!!!


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Давайте думать что делать, а не кто виноват?


Ну и что же вы мне посоветуете делать?
Я уже обращался к вам с просьбой посмотреть мою тему, но ответа то вас не получил.
Вот моя тема
https://www.medhouse.ru/conversations/27720/


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

@Дмитрийbok, Если 10 нейрохирургов говорят о том, что нет сращении, а оперировавший вас упирается. То о качестве проведенной им операции остается только догадываться. Тоже, наверное, выполнена по стандартам. А то что не срослось, ну что же бывает. Наверное ваш организм виноват, не хирурга же винить. У меня, в отличии от вас со слов нейрохирургов все вообще на уровне мировых стандартов, только мой совковый организм, постоянно напоминает моим мозгам, что там что-то не так. Но, как говориться не верь глазам своим, главное в чем тебя убеждает хирург. Самое интересное что пока не было второй операции мой позвоночник котировался на рынке операций, как только туда залезли, желающих в нем покопаться не видно, хотя проблемы со здоровьем значительно усилились.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (17 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> То о качестве проведенной им операции остается только догадываться.


Не могу судить об этом... У меня позвоночник аномальный с рождения (узнал об этом только сейчас, в 35 лет), вот и все беды. Знал бы, вел бы другой образ жизни, не был бы героем...
Просто детская обида. Пройдет.
Большое спасибо врачам форума за их помощь!!!


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Не могу судить об этом... У меня позвоночник аномальный с рождения (узнал об этом только сейчас, в 35 лет), вот и все беды. Знал бы, вел бы другой образ жизни, не был бы героем...
> Просто детская обида. Пройдет.


У всех, кто страдает проблемами с позвоночником в молодом возрасте есть аномалии. Вопрос в другом, почему ни вас ни меня не проинформировали об этом как можно раньше. Перед операцией не разъяснили, после операции не дали рекомендаций.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Авг 2017)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович можно я не буду учавствовать в Вашем споре кто прав а кто виноват даже в качестве "опытного", пожалуйста?
> Да я обижен на этого н/х, по причине что он не взял меня на обследование даже не говоря уже об операции. За то что он мне сказал что у меня всё хорошо и срослось. Хотя 10 н/х со всей России к кому я обращался, сказали обратное посмотрев снимки... Но это обида личного характера. Да не сдержался и высказался... Но виню только себя во всем!!!
> Без обид!!!


Да не спор это, так, разговор о жизни. Лучше бы о девчонках, но это на другом форуме наверное.
Какая обида, Вы совершенно правы. Этот гель тут просто к слову, о том. Что даже старание врача иногда выходят боком.
Вот в Вашем-то случае я как раз на Вашей стороне.
Срослось или не срослось это видно и свои врачебные недостатки (это не ошибка и преступление) надо признавать. Хотя если сделано и болтами и кейджем, и не срослось, то надо думать почему.
Просто во всем мире, такие ситуации проходят по врачебной страховке. Если врач что-то не доделал, это оплачивает его страховка, а с него потом забирают. А если он сделал все что мог и правильно, то нет.
А у нас что пациент брошен, что врач!


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> В НИИ Склифосовского операции обсуждаются на консилиумах. А для моего нейрохирурга это обязательно, как для ординатора.


Я что-то не понял он либо врач-нейрохирург или ординатор. Как я понимаю ординатор - это еще не врач.
Поэтому он не мог выполнять операцию, только ассистировать.


----------



## Весёлый (17 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Я что-то не понял он либо врач-нейрохирург или ординатор. Как я понимаю ординатор - это еще не врач.
> Поэтому он не мог выполнять операцию, только ассистировать.


У Вас не верная информация. Ординатура составляет несколько лет. Ординатор - это врач. Сдав экзамены на аттестационной комиссии, он допускается до самостоятельных операций.
Ординатор не может самостоятельно оперировать при экспериментальных операциях, новых методах в практике операций того или иного заболевания. Это удел профессоров, докторов медицинских наук.
"Поточные" операции (операция ТПФ на позвоночник, например), ординатор может делать самостоятельно, если он учился на этот тип операции, успешно сдал экзамены, в том числе и практические, под контролем ведущего его нейрохирурга.


----------



## Natky (17 Авг 2017)

@JesJon, вам нравится спорить? В нашей стране никому, кроме самого больного, больной не интересен (и его семьи, конечно же). Да и не в нашей. Вы не были в курсе этого? И везёт, когда находишь врача, которому интересно то чем он занимается. Я встречала таких, и не только нейрохирургов. Когда человек каждый день в 7 утра уже на работе, чтобы попасть к нему на приём нужно звонить в 6.30 утра - и об этом он сам предупреждает, иначе он будет просто недоступен, так как операция/другие пациенты/забудет и т. п. И его совершенно не интересует оплатил ли ты приём, он зачастую вообще не в курсе как ты просочился в отделение. Но таких немного, к сожалению. Есть молодые, у которых глаза горят, всё интересно, но иногда они выгорают, закапываются в рутине, черствеют, и от отношения к ним пациентов. Есть такая категория, которым всё всегда не так. Которые считают что раз врач, то должен быть бог. И раз поликлиника, то ему все должны. И они этим кого угодно закомпостируют. 
И да, никому не нравится исправлять чужие ошибки. Абсолютно в любых сферах. А уж со здоровьем это в разы труднее. 
Ну и всё-таки вы явно что-то не договариваете в отношении своих операций. 13 лет после первой операции вы как-то жили, и именно эта жизнь привела вас ко второй операции - вам об этом говорит Доктор Ступин. Я лично помню почти все свои косяки, которые явились причиной или обостряли моё состояние. И виновата во всех я сама, иногда косвенно, но это всё равно не оправдание - головой думать должна была.


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> У Вас не верная информация. Ординатура составляет несколько лет. Ординатор - это врач. Сдав экзамены на аттестационной комиссии, он допускается до самостоятельных операций.
> Ординатор не может самостоятельно оперировать при экспериментальных операциях, новых методах в практике операций того или иного заболевания. Это удел профессоров, докторов медицинских наук.
> "Поточные" операции (операция ТПФ на позвоночник, например), ординатор может делать самостоятельно, если он учился на этот тип операции, успешно сдал экзамены, в том числе и практические, под контролем ведущего его нейрохирурга.


Уверен, что по этому вопросу вы более информированы и правы. Все таки вас консультирует бывший нейрохирург. 
Тогда я честно говоря не понимаю почему все таки ему доверили, такую на мой взгляд, далеко не рядовую операцию. Ваша операция не поточная, да и вообще довольно мерзкое название для любых операций на позвоночнике. Это не уровень ординатора, даже сдавшего экзамены (мы все прекрасно знаем, как их сдают). Это халатность руководства отделением. И это человек рассказывал мне, что к нему якобы приезжал пациент из Италии после 4 перенесенных операций и он его в паре оперировал 14 часов и все прошло хорошо. Что врачи имеют в виду, когда говорят, что операция проведена хорошо мне до сих пор не ясно. У врача в любом случае все хорощо - он каким зашел в операционную, таким и вышел, а вот пациента, неизвестно с чем оттуда вывезут. Я не понимаю вашего спокойствия по данному вопросу, хотя это безусловно ваше личное дело. Может вы фаталист и не хотите напрасно трепать себе нервы, имеете право. Возможно это даже единственно верная тактика, делать выводы но смотреть только вперед. Завидую, я все время копаюсь в прошлом - треплю себе нервы..


----------



## Весёлый (17 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Ваша операция не поточная, да и вообще довольно мерзкое название для любых операций на позвоночнике


"Поточная". Разработана методика, включена в программы обучения, операции делаются в обычных больницах, имеющих отделения нейрохирургии.


JesJon написал(а):


> Может вы фаталист и не хотите напрасно трепать себе нервы, имеете прав


Я не фаталист, я реалист.


JesJon написал(а):


> Это халатность руководства отделением


Еще раз повторюсь, у меня нет оснований для обвинений.
Моя задача - найти, с помощью врачей, причину моего самочувствия и устранить ее.


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> Ну и всё-таки вы явно что-то не договариваете в отношении своих операций.


Готов честно ответить на любые ваши вопросы. Если считаете, что я что-то скрываю задавайте?

Да я старался жить обычной жизнью мужчины в нашей стране. Вот вы, насколько я понимаю женщина, априори нежное и хрупкое существо (хотя можете носить обувь 44-го размера). А молодой человек, он по определению крепок и здоров (даже если он перенес тяжелую операцию) и никаких поблажек ему в коллективе никто не даст. Либо ты тянешь ношу, либо тебя выкидывают с работы. У меня не было каких-то резких ухудшений здоровья, все шло медленно, но неуклонно, а в этом случае очень сложно контролировать свое состояния. Тоже самое и дома никто никаких поблажек мне не давал, все берегут только себя (хотя здоровье может быть как у коня). Вот так очень медленно, я терял то, что осталось после первой операции и вот наступил час Икс. Доходчиво объясняю. Знаете если лягушку опустить в кипящую воду она заметит перемену и выпрыгнет, а вот если в холодную и начать ее нагревать до кипения - лягушка сварится, она не поймет, когда ей необходимо выпрыгнуть из посудины, чтобы не умереть. Я периодически делал контрольные снимки и показывал их нейрохирургам, они никаких рекомендаций мне не давали и я как та лягушка досиделся до точки кипения.


----------



## Пельмень (17 Авг 2017)

Вы знаете, читаю я ваш спор и удивляюсь. Ну нельзя обвинять всех врачей в том, что натворил один врач. Возможно мне везло с хирургами, не спорю. Допустим, хирург, оперировавший моего сына на работу приходил к 8 и уходил после 8 вечера, и вышел для операции моего сына раньше из отпуска. И когда была проблема с мрт, и я предлагала сделать за свой счет, то мне было сказано, что операция по квоте и мрт будет бесплатное. Да, ему некогда было прыгать вокруг нас и все раскладывать по полочкам, но я приготовилась, записала вопросы и мне на них, по пунктам ответили. А еще у него масса бесплатных благотворительных операций детдомовцам, которые он проводил раз в неделю, без оплаты для себя. 
Да, мне тоже хирург ничего не объяснял, тоже некогда было, но операция ювелирная, есть проблемы, конечно, но это операция, а не стрижка. 
На Федора Петровича вы вообще зря налетели, он один из немногих грамотных докторов в стране, да и еще тут безвозмездные консультации дает, тратя свое время, отрывая от семьи.
Вообще, посмотреть на докторов- собачья же работа, миллионов не заработаешь, зато работаешь круглосуточно. Естественно, есть и лентяи, и неграмотные, но это, скорее исключение из правил. У меня в семье за несколько лет 4 операции, сложных. И каждому хирургу, оперировавшему моих близких я готова в пояс поклониться.


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> "Поточная". Разработана методика, включена в программы обучения, операции делаются в обычных больницах, имеющих отделения нейрохирургии.
> 
> Я не фаталист, я реалист.
> 
> ...


У меня складывается впечатление, что вы боитесь своими высказываниями разгневать какого-то бога нейрохирургии где-то в облаках и поэтому так аккуратны в своих оценках. Извините, если как-то задел вас.


----------



## Весёлый (17 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> У меня складывается впечатление, что вы боитесь своими высказываниями разгневать какого-то бога нейрохирургии где-то в облаках и поэтому так аккуратны в своих оценках. Извините, если как-то задел вас.


Почему же задели. Дискуссия есть. Мнения есть. Они расходятся.
Обычно, когда каждый из участвующих получает вариант, устраивающий его, дискуссия прекращается.
На том простом основании, что каждый удовлетворен результатом.
Улыбнули
Я - да, аккуратен с высказываниями и выводами.
Только не из-за бога нейрохирургии.
А из-за того, что причина моего самочувствия до конца не ясна.


----------



## Natky (17 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Готов честно ответить на любые ваши вопросы. Если считаете, что я что-то скрываю задавайте?...Я периодически делал контрольные снимки и показывал их нейрохирургам, они никаких рекомендаций мне не давали и я как та лягушка досиделся до точки кипения.


Ну и зря. Вы видите к чему это привело? Перенеся операцию на позвоночнике, даже будучи мужчиной в нашей стране, всё равно нужно как-то себя беречь, вносить ограничения в поведение. Да, это трудно, часто неудобно, но иначе может быть мучительно больно (оно и стало. Здоровье очень дорого, дороже чем работа, особенно такая где нужно таскать. Вам то уже это неважно, но может другие прочитают и сделают выводы.
Я свою спину так же сгубила. Было всегда неудобно кого-то просить или самой быстрее и тому подобное. А вешу я всю жизнь до 60 кг, из гаража колёса "быстро закинуть" в багажник по молодой глупости считала нестрашным, или поднять в квартиру пол Ашана. Или лабра в ванную подсадить) А когда опомнилась и задумалась, оказалось что уже поздно. Но ещё долго держалась. А если бы не опомнилась, то наверное лет на пять раньше пришлось бы оперироваться.
Мой собственный муж, вдоволь насмотревшись на мои корчи, страдания и всё послеоперационное, купил корсет и всегда использует его даже при небольших нагрузках (покосить с тримером, например), на всякий случай. И закрепил правильно поведение для позвоночника. Во как зацепило.
Очень желаю вам найти хирурга который сможет исправить сложившееся положение.


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

Пельмень написал(а):


> Вы знаете, читаю я ваш спор и удивляюсь. Ну нельзя обвинять всех врачей в том, что натворил один врач. Возможно мне везло с хирургами, не спорю...


Заметьте тему создал не я, а другой форумчанин. Я высказываю свое мнение, вы свое. Я не пытаюсь в отличие от вас никого переубедить, я всего лишь поделился своим опытом общения с врачами, ничего не сочиняя и не подтасовывая. Если вам не нравиться, то что я пишу не читайте - это же так просто. Человек, которому везло с хирургами не должен просматривать, такие темы. Если мне вдруг повезет - я ни за что не полезу в чей-то разговор на форуме - мне это будет неинтересно, я буду просто жить, а пока я лишь существую.


Natky написал(а):


> ...
> Очень желаю вам найти хирурга который сможет исправить сложившееся положение.


Спасибо за добрые слова. Вам тоже крепкого здоровья.


----------



## Пельмень (17 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Заметьте тему создал не я, а другой форумчанин. Я высказываю свое мнение, вы свое. Я не пытаюсь в отличие от вас никого переубедить, я всего лишь поделился своим опытом общения с врачами, ничего не сочиняя и не подтасовывая...


Форум для того и существует, чтобы делиться своим мнением. Заметьте, я в своем сообщении обращалась ко всем посетителям темы, личного обращения к вам там нет.
И про хирургов я написала про своих, и про врачей писала про тех, с которыми столкнулась. У вас свой опыт, у меня-свой. Тема про результаты операции, и я пишу о своих результатах.
Да, пройдя через боль есть желание агрессивно относиться ко всему и всем, обвиняя всех в сложившейся ситуации. Не накидывайтесь на меня, я уж точно к вашим делам отношения не имею.


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

@Пельмень, 
*Вы знаете*, читаю я ваш спор и удивляюсь. Ну нельзя обвинять всех врачей в том, что натворил один врач. Возможно мне везло с хирургами, не спорю. Допустим, хирург, оперировавший моего сына на работу приходил к 8 и уходил после 8 вечера, и вышел для операции моего сына раньше из отпуска. И когда была проблема с мрт, и я предлагала сделать за свой счет, то мне было сказано, что операция по квоте и мрт будет бесплатное. Да, ему некогда было прыгать вокруг нас и все раскладывать по полочкам, но я приготовилась, записала вопросы и мне на них, по пунктам ответили. А еще у него масса бесплатных благотворительных операций детдомовцам, которые он проводил раз в неделю, без оплаты для себя. 
Да, мне тоже хирург ничего не объяснял, тоже некогда было, но операция ювелирная, есть проблемы, конечно, но это операция, а не стрижка. 
*На Федора Петровича вы вообще зря налетели*, он один из немногих грамотных докторов в стране, да и еще тут безвозмездные консультации дает, тратя свое время, отрывая от семьи.
Вообще, посмотреть на докторов- собачья же работа, миллионов не заработаешь, зато работаешь круглосуточно. Естественно, есть и лентяи, и неграмотные, но это, скорее исключение из правил. У меня в семье за несколько лет 4 операции, сложных. И каждому хирургу, оперировавшему моих близких я готова в пояс поклониться.
Вы обращались ко мне, давали оценку моим сообщениям, направленным не по вашему адресу я вам ответил, что если вас что-то не устраивает не читайте.


Пельмень написал(а):


> Не накидывайтесь на меня, я уж точно к вашим делам отношения не имею


Я вас ни в чем не обвинял. Я не понимаю, вы что с собственной тенью воюете?


----------



## Пельмень (17 Авг 2017)

@JesJon, все ясно. Говорить что-либо бессмысленно.


----------



## горошек (17 Авг 2017)

А мне вот тоже с врачами, в т ч и с хирургами часто не везло. И родственникам моим досталось. Некотрые случаи я описывала на форуме здесь, но могу порассказать гораздо больше. Но не хочу. Зачем мне поднимать себе нервы и убивать последнюю веру в хорошее. Потому что, да, были и хорошие врачи и они спасли мне жизнь. Значит надо делать всё возможное, чтобы если что, не приведи Господи, конечно, найти именно хорошего врача, даже если их крайне мало. Вот на это стоит потратить силы и время. Поэтому я здесь на форуме. И на профилактику. Поэтому я тоже здесь на форуме. Жаль времени Доктора Ступина, потраченного на этот пустой спор. *JesJon *то, понятно, он свою обиду выплёскивает. Но, даже если эта обида справедливая, что вполне допустимо, не надо переносить её на всех поголовно.
Я вот даже и глобальнее стала думать: если мне так часто не везёт, то тоже почему? Чем я свою карму подгадила и когда? Врачи такие же люди. А признайтесь, что никто из нас не работает на все 100%, даже просто выкладываясь по полной. Не говоря уже о том, что не всех хватает знаний, умений, личностных качеств и т п для идеального выполнения своего дела. Просто врачебные косяки обходятся дороже. Так вот как раз хирурги чаще всего имеют самый высокий процент эффективности в работе. Нельзя им расслабляться.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Просто во всем мире, такие ситуации проходят по врачебной страховке. Если врач что-то не доделал, это оплачивает его страховка, а с него потом забирают. А если он сделал все что мог и правильно, то нет.
> А у нас что пациент брошен, что врач!


Ну вот, Фёдор Петрович, а вы всё говорите, что начинать нужно с себя. Наконец-то и у вас дело дошло до государства. С себя начинать нужно бесспорно. Но регулировать эти начинания должна власть. Потму что начинания каждый понимает по-своему. Тот, кто спёр ваш цветочек, он разве не с себя начинал? Да, пусть не было высокой идеи...


----------



## JesJon (17 Авг 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> *JesJon *то, понятно, он свою обиду выплёскивает.


В этом вы правы, обида есть.


горошек написал(а):


> А признайтесь, что никто из нас не работает на все 100%, даже просто выкладываясь по полной. Не говоря уже о том, что не всех хватает знаний, умений, личностных качеств и т п для идеального выполнения своего дела. Просто врачебные косяки обходятся дороже.


Согласен. Но самое страшное, те кто работают на 5% загребают почти все деньги в стране. Мы не работаем на 100% потому что устроиться на работу невозможно, а тем более на работу по специальности.
Врачи профессия, на 99% наследственная и они то как раз работают по специальности. Так что же им мешает работать качественно? Отсутствие ответственности. Я не мог начать работу по профессии, исчезли предприятия, на которых я мог бы работать. У врачей никогда такого провала не было. Маленькая зарплата всегда компенсировалась подаяниями. Их доход никогда не провисал, так как мои доходы. Что же мешает врачам работать качественно. Еще раз повторю отсутствие ответственности и интереса к профессии. Родители устроили бестолочь в медицинский институт, помогли закончить, а интереса то к профессии нет, есть интерес к деньгам, которые можно заработать. Отсюда и брак - интересуют деньги, а работа и пациенты напрягают.


----------



## Cant (17 Авг 2017)

Привет, наброшу немного))
Сразу, я не врач, с медициной не связан. На работе беседуем, подъезжает мужичок, ближе к 60 возраст. Между делом говорит, мол, был в больнице сегодня, вроде не болит ничего, а мне двустороннее воспаление определили. Я ему - дурак, иди антибиотики коли! Он в ответ - да что она (врач) понимает? Ей 35 лет, снимок не видела, он только завтра будет, она у нас 3 дня работает! Подскажи врача хорошего, я ее проверить хочу! 
Я в ответ - хоть запроверяйся, только подумай сначала, здоровья-то хватит проверять?
Вот так еще бывает))


----------



## горошек (17 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> В этом вы правы, обида есть...


Как раз наличие ответственности всегда напрягает работающего, а значит и мешает ему. У нас офтальмолог на шестом десятке жизни ушла из профессии в более спокойную сферу. Вполне неплохой врач была. А подаяний у неё никогда и не было. Ну может какая коробочка конфет раз в неделю. Что мешало? Да, и маленькая зарплата, и отношение руководства, и недостаточная оснащённость, и большая нагрузка, и заполнение ненужных бумаг, и выполнение ненужных планов, типа диспансеризации, и ненормальные больные, скандалящие по поводу и без или выдвигающие неадекватные требования и т п (а таких сейчас всё больше становится). Но ведь это только в вашей профессии есть помехи, а у врачей всё идеально. Но дальше я с вами дискуссию не веду, берегу своё время. Я не телефон доверия.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну вот, Фёдор Петрович, а вы всё говорите, что начинать нужно с себя. Наконец-то и у вас дело дошло до государства. С себя начинать нужно бесспорно. Но регулировать эти начинания должна власть. Потму что начинания каждый понимает по-своему. Тот, кто спёр ваш цветочек, он разве не с себя начинал? Да, пусть не было высокой идеи...


С себя, но плохого.
А я про себя, но хорошего.
Критерий, все 10, давно есть.
2. Не сотвори кумира..


----------



## JesJon (18 Авг 2017)

Я так понимаю лечение таких больных как я - это гадание на кофейной гуще + куча побочных эффектов. И за такое, блин, псевдолечение врачи просят вполне реальные деньги + стоимость препаратов. Ну и как я должен ко всему этому относиться. Я получал деньги только за реальную тяжелую работу, а тут за пустую болтовню и предложение препаратов с сомнительным эффектом, люди получают хорошие деньги. Боже, как же тяжело работать врачом. Давайте, жалеть врачей... Не могу писать, сейчас заплачу. Какие они бедные, так много работают - заполняют формуляры, на тебя даже не смотрят.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Я так понимаю лечение таких больных как я - это гадание на кофейной гуще + куча побочных эффектов. И за такое, блин, псевдолечение врачи просят вполне реальные деньги + стоимость препаратов. Ну и как я должен ко всему этому относиться. Я получал деньги только за реальную тяжелую работу, а тут за пустую болтовню и предложение препаратов с сомнительным эффектом, люди получают хорошие деньги. Боже, как же тяжело работать врачом. Давайте, жалеть врачей... Не могу писать, сейчас заплачу. Какие они бедные, так много работают - заполняют формуляры, на тебя даже не смотрят.


Опять возвращаетесь на свои круги!
Не умеем ничего ремонтировать из оборудования придуманного человеком и при этом требуем 100% эффективности от науки в которой заложен процент непонимания и незнания.

Кстати, лучше смеяться, эндорфины повышают болевой порог.
Вы совершенно зря злитесь на окружающих, это не поможет.
Задумайтесь, ещё какие-то 100 лет назад, главным способом было бы лежать и ждать что будет.
Стандартно такие пациенты оставались инвалидами со шлёпающей ногой и 10000 лет назад быстро умирали так как не могли успеть за стаей и их, отставших, съедали волки.
Мать природа хотела, чтобы вы не могли работать и умерли с голоду, не зря же она прислала вам столько болезней!
Считаете это лучшим, чем попытаться вылечиться, пусть и не в 100 процентах.

Кстати, тот мужик из примера, со слабостью ног, прооперирован и в ногах появилось движение!
Думаю ходить будет.
Нет уверенности, что быстро, что не будет нейропатических болей, как у вас, но ходить будет.
А вот если не оперировать, то возможность нейропатических болей ниже, так как от давления грыжи нервы наверняка погибнут, а так спасём половину хотя бы двигательную и мужик будет ходить, но может будет мучиться!
Как поступили бы вы?
Вы хотите оставить его не ходячим, но без боли, так как нет уверенгости что, О УЖАС, у него не возникнет нейропатия после освобождения сдавленных грыжей корешков!
Жду ответа.


----------



## JesJon (18 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, А я то жду ответа от вас в другой теме, задаю вопросы. Вы же отвечаете как то избиратель и не уверенно, хотя многие на форуме считают вас хорошим специалистом (во всяком случае, так пишут в своих сообщения). А вот в этой ветке вы почему очень активны - такие пространные сообщения. В ветке же по ДА, НЕТ, БУДЕМ ПОСМОТРЕТЬ.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы совершенно зря злитесь на окружающих, это не поможет.


Злюсь я не на окружающих, а на то, что вы, в частности, больше потратили время на бодание со мной в этой ветке, чем в другой, где я жду от вас какой-то полезной информации. А ее нет. Вы, что не знаете, что такое ТМС и ССВП и для чего они делаются. Человек постоянно работает с пациентами с проблемами с позвоночником и не может сказать сходу показана мне такая диагностика или нет. Потому как, если я правильно понимаю, если делать блокады, то надо понимать куда их делать и меня интересует поможет ли такая диагностика определить уровень куда их нужно ставить. Если вы после каждого моего вопроса по заболеванию берете 12-ти часовую паузу или вовсе не отвечаете на него тратя время на перепалку со мной в этой ветке я делаю вывод, что эта ветка вам значительно более интересна, чем та в которой вы консультируете меня по моему заболеванию. Я пишу здесь, потому что в темах, где я задаю вопросы по существу либо молчание либо отписки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2017)

Злитесь дальше, но помните это усиливает боль..
Бодаюсь не с вами, а с вашими посылами и это действительно важнее для Вас.
Пока вы не ответите СЕБЕ, вы не получите ответа от ДРУГИХ.
Болезнь не всегда можно победить, иногда с нею надо сожительствовать.

Вам хочется сделать много диагностики, сделайте.
Я пока не знаю, надо это Вам или нет, а вот дальше посмотрим.
Диагноз есть, и количество не всегда качество.

Понимаю ваше стремление к результату, но не могу его ускорить. Понимаю ваше желание обсуждать тему здесь. Понимаю ваше непонимание моих ответов и давайте изложу еще раз в пространном виде, как эта дискуссия, возможно более понятном.

Лечение назначено, надо делать и искать способ борьбы. Пока таблетированный. Скорость набора дозы Финлепсина не зависит от скорости моих ответов. Подбор нужного антидепресанта на фоне Финлепсина, еще только предстоит и вообще мне не знакомо, буду советовать специалиста. И пока Вы не сделаете этот шаг, нет смысла иди к следующему. Следующий шаг я для вас обозначил- анальгезия с установкой электростимулятора. Эти два метода будут у вас основными, если не примите решение делать новую операцию.
То, что "прижигание" синувертеального нерва не может дать значительного успеха, вы понимаете и от него отказались. Возможно как часть лечения на втором этапе.

Вы не ответили про мужика. Каково ваше мнение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2017)

.


----------



## JesJon (18 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> если не примите решение делать новую операцию.


Никто мне никаких операций не предлагает. Был один из Склифа, но я сам к нему не пошел бы - доверия нет. На операцию меня скорее всего никто не возьмет - весь ПКО тогда надо закреплять. В этом случае мне моя теперешняя жизнь, наверное раем покажется. Да я злюсь, да во многом виноват сам. Но вот вам пример: у родителей ребенок и он попадает в беду по собственной инициативе и их недосмотру, кто виноват они или он. По моему мнению - они, если судить по вашим комментариям - он. Отсюда и злость на врачей - могли бы отнестись по-человечески, а не как к животному. Так нет, им же некогда, они собой заняты - он лучше в косынку поиграет, чем тебе лишнюю минуту уделит. По поводу противосудорожных и АД, у меня и так задержка мочи, а вся эта химия ее только усугубит опять же без гарантий избавления от боли. Вот я и думаю операция скорее невозможна, лечение тоже чревато серьезными для моего организма ухудшениями и что делать ума не приложу.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мать природа хотела, чтобы вы не могли работать и умерли с голоду, не зря же она прислала вам столько болезней!


Не мать природа, а государство, которое обслуживает интересы 1% своих граждан, а другие созданы им на съедение. Все как при рабовладельческом строе, только тумана больше. Если бы я жил в тех условиях, в которых проживает этот 1% ничего подобного со мной бы не случилось. Такие как я нужны этому 1% проценту, чтобы мы их обслуживали, иначе бы нас просто убивали при рождении.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кстати, тот мужик из примера, со слабостью ног, прооперирован и в ногах появилось движение!
> Думаю ходить будет.
> Нет уверенности, что быстро, что не будет нейропатических болей, как у вас, но ходить будет.
> А вот если не оперировать, то возможность нейропатических болей ниже, так как от давления грыжи нервы наверняка погибнут, а так спасём половину хотя бы двигательную и мужик будет ходить, но может будет мучиться!
> ...


Не знаю, что лучше жить неходячим, но без изнуряющих болей, или существовать с нестерпимыми болями. У меня был парез стопы, я считаю лучше парез стопы, чем эти ужасные боли.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2017)

> ... Никто мне никаких операций не предлагает. Был один из Склифа, но я сам к нему не пошел бы - доверия нет. На операцию меня скорее всего никто не возьмет - весь ПКО тогда надо закреплять. В этом случае мне моя теперешняя жизнь, наверное раем покажется. Да я злюсь, да во многом виноват сам. Но вот вам пример: у родителей ребенок и он попадает в беду по собственной инициативе и их недосмотру, кто виноват они или он. По моему мнению - они, если судить по вашим комментариям - он. Отсюда и злость на врачей - могли бы отнестись по-человечески, а не как к животному. Так нет, им же некогда, они собой заняты - он лучше в косынку поиграет, чем тебе лишнюю минуту уделит. По поводу противосудорожных и АД, у меня и так задержка мочи, а вся эта химия ее только усугубит опять же без гарантий избавления от боли. Вот я и думаю операция скорее невозможна, лечение тоже чревато серьезными для моего организма ухудшениями и что делать ума не приложу...


То есть предлагают, но вы не хотите. Отношение как животному, это вы себе сами нарисовали, а так как разговаривали в ними как с нами, то могли и вызвать непереносимость.
Про лекарства. Тоже какой-то не стандарт у вас. Надо подбирать, тут без вариантов.


> ... Не мать природа, а государство, которое обслуживает интересы 1% своих граждан, а другие созданы им на съедение. Все как при рабовладельческом строе, только тумана больше. Если бы я жил в тех условиях, в которых проживает этот 1% ничего подобного со мной бы не случилось. Такие как я нужны этому 1% проценту, чтобы мы их обслуживали, иначе бы нас просто убивали при рождении...


Глупость. Но у вас всегда виноваты другие, даже когда спина болит.


> ... Не знаю, что лучше жить неходячим, но без изнуряющих болей, или существовать с нестерпимыми болями. У меня был парез стопы, я считаю лучше парез стопы, чем эти ужасные боли...


Раз на операцию не соглашаетесь, лекарства пить не хотите, то может и не так плохо.
Не ходячим хуже.


----------



## Александра1981 (18 Авг 2017)

@JesJon, здравствуйте, я Вам честно искреннее сочувствую, но нельзя так агрессивно общаться, это Вас нисколько не красит. Вы уже столько раз, на мой сторонний взгляд, оскорбили и обидели Доктора Ступина, это, как минимум, не красиво. Он перед Вами не провинился, я вообще удивляюсь, что он Вам до сих пор отвечает. Здоровья Вам и перенастройки на более позитивную волну.​


----------



## JesJon (18 Авг 2017)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> @JesJon, здравствуйте, я Вам честно искреннее сочувствую, но нельзя так агрессивно общаться, это Вас нисколько не красит. Вы уже столько раз, на мой сторонний взгляд, оскорбили и обидели Доктора Ступина, это, как минимум, не красиво. Он перед Вами не провинился, я вообще удивляюсь, что он Вам до сих пор отвечает. Здоровья Вам и перенастройки на более позитивную волну.​


Он здесь кому-то помог. Он такой же доктор как и мы с вами. Он здесь тусуется. Смотрели "Бойцовский клуб". Там герой ходил по группам больных людей и наслаждался их рассказами про страдания. Я читал его ответы и комментарии в других темах - пустая болтовня. Где люди, которым он помог на этом форуме. Я думаю, их нет. Его рекомендации - на уровне Гугла (кстати, он несколько раз предлагал форумчанам, чего-то там по-гуглить). Еще раз повторяю, ему здесь нравиться и так как помочь реально он не состоянии он болтает всякую ерунду, додумывает, передергивает - кайфует короче. Постоянно перевирает и дополняет своими фантазиями мои сообщения. Он просто троль, жирный такой сетевой троль.


----------



## Александра1981 (18 Авг 2017)

Мне помог. Помогал до операции, смотрел мои снимки и, кстати, поставил правильный диагноз, который потом подтвердился. Поддерживал после операции и продолжает помогать сейчас, в том числе и морально поддерживая. Я ему очень за это благодарна. Вы не видите, потому что общаемся мы в личной переписке. Не судите огульно. Вы ведь пытаетесь помощь здесь получить? Так, наверно, надо сменить формат своего общения.


----------



## JesJon (18 Авг 2017)

@Александра1981, Как только вылечусь, сразу успокоюсь, обещаю. А пока потерпите меня. Вас же я не обижал, насколько я помню? К тому же администрация всегда может меня забанить. Если форум считает меня некорректно общающимся, напишите админам и больше меня не увидите. А говорить не то, что думаю я не привык, нет у меня в теле такой гибкости. Наверное поэтому и позвоночник свой надломил. Не умею я вертеться, не вертляв родился.


----------



## Виталий (18 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Он здесь кому-то помог. Он такой же доктор как и мы с вами. Он здесь тусуется. Смотрели "Бойцовский клуб". Там герой ходил по группам больных людей и наслаждался их рассказами про страдания. Я читал его ответы и комментарии в других темах - пустая болтовня. Где люди, которым он помог на этом форуме. Я думаю, их нет. Его рекомендации - на уровне Гугла (кстати, он несколько раз предлагал форумчанам, чего-то там по-гуглить). Еще раз повторяю, ему здесь нравиться и так как помочь реально он не состоянии он болтает всякую ерунду, додумывает, передергивает - кайфует короче. Постоянно перевирает и дополняет своими фантазиями мои сообщения. Он просто троль, жирный такой сетевой троль.


Если вникнуть то форум тут для того, чтобы спинальники и иже с ними делились страданиями и опытом через что прошли, из этого потока информации думаю каждый взял часть для себя полезного, Вы я думаю не исключение, так же психологически когда читаешь что не один мучаешься уже как то легче, ведь у кого спина не болела, смотрит на тебя и не понимает как это бывает, форум избавляет от неграмотности поведения при болях в спине, каждый ищет что можно попробовать на себе, что другому помогло, в реальной жизни где это все взять, где!? Ходить отдавать деньги если только чтобы объяснили элементарные вещи, врачи на форумах изумительно консультируют и причем бесплатно, анализы и снимки только подавай, Ступин часто мгновенно и точно попадал в точку что с человеком происходит, пока пациент как барашек тыкался по кругу неврологов по месту жительства с постепенным ухудшением состояния, если хирурги видят что надо делать операцию не молчат тоже, подсказывают какую бы они делали (ещё одно мнение перед операцией это ж на вес золота), и пойди найди проверенного мануального терапевта в жизни? Пока найдешь, без штанов останешься здесь врачи на виду, прохиндеи бы тут продержались? Все уже давно поняли что со спиной получается только методом подбора "своего", врачи подсказывают, заглянуть внутрь пациента узнать откуда боль никто не сможет, а где тот набор информации взять на улице то?


----------



## JesJon (18 Авг 2017)

@Виталий, С людьми, которые страдают, ищут здесь ответы на свои вопросы и делятся порой очень важной информацией я никогда не пойду на конфликт. Я их прекрасно понимаю. А участники, которые пытаются страдающему человеку указать, что он не вписывается в какие-то их шаблоны поведения, предлагаю не читать его сообщения. Я, например, не буду человеку, мучающемуся от непереносимых болей указывать, как ему надо себя проявлять на форуме. В конце концов для этого есть администрация.


----------



## Виталий (18 Авг 2017)

Из наблюдений я заметил, что хирурги у которых я оперировался, что врачи которые грамотные в итоге оказались, никогда не скажут "вылечу без проблем, знаю способ" или "сделаю операцию и все ок будет" , всегда говорят, " как правило помогает" или "боль должна исчезнуть" , хоть и хирурги вполне уверенные в своих силах, хорошие профессионалы.


----------



## Elka66 (18 Авг 2017)

Реально, форум помогает, как встать как вести себя после операции читала здесь, если бы не это и еще один форум, я бы точно сошла с ума, ни близкие, ни врачи не поймут, страха, отчаянья. Когда забиваешь в нет подергивания, нет услужливо объясняет, фасцикуляции, забиваешь дальше, фасцикуляции, а дальше бас и на этом все... Метания, мучения, восемь энмг, непонимание близких, выжить можно только зная, что есть люди которые тебя поймут и поддержат, словом, своей историей


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2017)

А чой-то, Вы меня без меня женили.
Мужику плохо. Нервы ни к черту. Принимать лекарства не хочет. В операцию не верит. Устанавливать анальгизатор не хочет. Может от этого ему легче будет.


----------



## JesJon (18 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А чой-то, Вы меня без меня женили.
> Мужику плохо. Нервы ни к черту. Принимать лекарства не хочет. В операцию не верит. Устанавливать анальгизатор не хочет. Может от этого ему легче будет.


Я ему не отвечаю и ему скучно. Я же говорю троль. Зная, что у меня действительно не все в порядке с нервами он продолжает меня тролить, но не напрямую, а обращаясь ко мне через других. Мол, что с него взять - псих. Человек порядочный не стал бы мучить человека у которого депрессивное состояния, но только не троль. Он в этой теме ради этого, даже наверное консультации все забросил - кайфует. Даже манера общения сплетника "Мужику плохо, вот он и..."


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2017)

Вообще-то обращение к Вам, и на мужика не обижаются, а радуются.
А на вопросы надо отвечать.
Лекарства пить будете? "Батарейку в жопу" (ваше выражение) ставить будете?


----------



## Виталий (18 Авг 2017)

Это все демагогия, по любому прийдется искать " своё " и хорошо когда есть ещё варианты в запасе, да, бывает обидно читать прям что со спиной мучается лишь каждый пятый, из каждого пятого 85 процентов проскакивает без операций с грыжами, из них большая часть эндоскопия и счастлив, кто не эндоскопия, тот микродискоэктомия и все хорошо, без синдрома смежных уровней, остаёмся мы " пробуксовывающие" на дороге к спокойствию " смежники" "с железом" " кому накосячили" " спаечники" , буксуем, ищем что ещё поможет, запас есть, и об этом, просто не размазывая эмоциями, как мы, обычные пациенты говорят врачи тут, сухо и четко, а ведь в госпиталях видешь и колясочников, которым уже нет запаса нафиг никакого, ездят на процедуры им что то говорят о вот вот может восстановится, а по факту наверное уже просто борятся с симптоматикой от того что в коляске, аж жутко становится, или кто с висящей стопой, ну сделали операцию а восстанавливаться как? Тупо до физио пока дошлепаешь уже спина нафиг от хромой походки просто офигеет, мне сделали операцию а я шлепал походка кривая, хоть и без палки, и думаю а как же блин нормально восстанавливаться? Хромая? Уже куча неудобств, уже думаешь хоть бы что уже, главное на своих ногах, чувствовать их, любую таблетку мигом заглотишь, я все к тому что как это хорошо что есть запас, выбор


----------



## JesJon (18 Авг 2017)

@Виталий, Ваш последний пост это ответ на какое сообщение? Просто я не понял, что вы считаете демагогией.


----------



## Виталий (18 Авг 2017)

Я про препирательства, к сожалению, если бы они имели лечебный эффект, а так всё равно надо будет делать выбор


----------



## JesJon (18 Авг 2017)

Виталий написал(а):


> я все к тому что как это хорошо что есть запас, выбор


Вы имете в виду, что если есть выбор лечиться или оперироваться это уже хорошо, я правильно понял.
Что касается меня, то я не знаю есть ли у меня такой выбор. К тому же имею очень непростую ситуацию в шее, причем уже с миелопатией. Но шею оперировать не хочу, буду наблюдать, только если состояние заметно ухудшится. Наоперировался.


----------



## JesJon (18 Авг 2017)

Виталий написал(а):


> Я про препирательства, к сожалению, если бы они имели лечебный эффект, а так всё равно надо будет делать выбор


Я не препираюсь, просто @Доктор Ступин, искажает, смысл моих постов.


----------



## Виталий (18 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Вы имете в виду, что если есть выбор лечиться или оперироваться это уже хорошо, я правильно понял.
> Что касается меня, то я не знаю есть ли у меня такой выбор. К тому же имею очень непростую ситуацию в шее, причем уже с миелопатией. Но шею оперировать не хочу, буду наблюдать, только если состояние заметно ухудшится. Наоперировался.


Выбор из того что может помочь 


JesJon написал(а):


> Я не препираюсь, просто @Доктор Ступин, искажает, смысл моих постов.


Как по мне, так заставить лечиться хочет, консервативно естественно, оперативно и Вы пока не хотите сами, кто ж заставит?


----------



## Виталий (18 Авг 2017)

Обычно с пациентами не " носятся" , а обычно наоборот, врачей " душат " что ж мне съесть и чем " уколоться" что б прошло/снизилось/недостовало, я наверное надоел " примерами " , так вышло что со мной мужик в палате лежал, грузин предприниматель с садовода (рынок такой), 7 лет назад в Баку операцию сделали " очень плохо сдэлал я 2 мэсяц на носочках ходыл" потом через полгода у него рецидив был " спина опять болэл, нога очень болэл" на том же уровне " так же болэл" , корешок сдавливала грыжа " нога болэл, я на полу валался, болел так, я себя резать хотел, вэришь Нэт? " Поехал он в Баку там грязи ему на спину и с собой в Москву, он год ее мазал и теперь у него спина только болит (но у него и противовес живот нормальный такой), как он говорил "мнэ гряз помог, оч хороший гряз " вот и думай то ли она сама уменьшилась грыжа за год, потому что вроде грязи не помогают при этом, толи он нашел "своё" , но он точно не в курсе что такое ЛФК и тому подобное, он даже температуру мерить то не умел, я его учил как градусник ставить


----------



## JesJon (18 Авг 2017)

Виталий написал(а):


> Как по мне, так заставить лечиться хочет, консервативно естественно, оперативно и Вы пока не хотите сами, кто ж заставит?


Я не то что не хочу, я не понимаю как в моем случае можно это исправить. Нейрохирурги на консультации ничего толком не объясняют и операцию не предлагают. Предложил только один, но потом сам сдулся и направил в службу лечения боли. Сейчас хочу попасть на консультацию к хирургу, делавшему первую операцию (он достаточно известен в России, на презентацию нового оборудования в его отделение Медведев приезжал). Если удастся, посмотрим, что он скажет. Но думаю операцию не предложит, просто если есть возможность у него проконсультироваться, не хочу ее упускать. Так, что пока мне не приходиться выбирать между операцией и консервативным лечением. В нейростимуляцию не верю, да и здесь мало информации про эту штуковину. Не уверен, что ее у нас умеют правильно установить и настроить. Установка этой игрушки по ОМС 2 000 000=00 руб. - а это очень вкусный кусок для любой клиники. Я, думаю стоимость раз в десять завышена, поэтому администрация будет пытаться заработать на установке этих штуковин. Я знаю, что моя конструкция стоит примерно 80 000=00, а Боткинская покупает их у дилера за 240 000=00. Разница это распил-откат. А тут 2 лимона, тут чего угодно наплетешь лишь бы уговорить животное, чтобы списать ее на него. А поможет, не поможет это никого не волнует, главное деньги освоить.


----------



## Виталий (19 Авг 2017)

Естественно консультация может что то прояснит если он светила то такой, а пока начинать таблетки подбирать может стоит чтобы крышу не рвало от боли, перед установкой нейростимулятора разве пробы не делают чтобы проверить подойдёт или нет?


----------



## JesJon (19 Авг 2017)

Виталий написал(а):


> Естественно консультация может что то прояснит если он светила то такой, а пока начинать таблетки подбирать может стоит чтобы крышу не рвало от боли, перед установкой нейростимулятора разве пробы не делают чтобы проверить подойдёт или нет?


Он известный хирург, но не бог. Установка тестовых электродов уже операция. Потом непонятно какой образ жизни вести после установки, я думаю есть большая вероятность различных проблем, в том чиле и смещения конструкции. И еще если нейростимулятор помогает сегодня не факт, что завтра перестанет, нервы они такие, да и причина их повреждения не выявлена и не устранена.


----------



## JesJon (19 Авг 2017)

Сегодня консультировался у рентгенолога (по знакомству). Он смотрел МРТ и МСКТ, сделанные через 10 месяцев после второй операции и подтвердил мои догадки, что операция проведена плохо - грыжа не удалена, кейдж не сросься ни с одним из позвонков, огромная спайка, которая значительно сужает корешковое отверстие и давит на корешок слева. Осталось, только уговорить нейрохирурга увидеть очевидное, но это самое трудное. Увидеть, значит признать проблему, признать проблему значит предложить решение, предложить решение значит быть готовым, что больной с ним согласиться, если больной согласится возможно придется приступить к его реализации. 
Вопрос: 
А оно ему надо?


----------



## Колокол (19 Авг 2017)

@JesJon, а что вам это даст? Берите пример с *Шуры Балаганова*. То, что случилось - уже случилось. Легче от того, что врач признает ошибку (если она есть) - вам не станет и вы не начнёте бегать. Я уверен, что к этому же нейрохирургу вы больше не дадитесь под скальпель. Так не проще ли перестать гоняться за признанием. Напишите в Новосибирск, там вам точно что-нибудь предложат.


----------



## JesJon (19 Авг 2017)

@Колокол, я к оперировавшему хирургу ни ногой. Я не могу добиться от других нейрохирургов достоверной информации. А в Новосибирск меня звали, я пока отказался. Не могу работать - финансы поют романсы. Все таки поездка в Новосибирск влетит в копеечку. Пока ищу врача в Москве, дальше будем посмотреть.
Почему то на форуме создалось мнение, что я упертый баран. Может быть совсем чуть чуть. Просто я чувствую, что операция сделана плохо (это не просто мое мнение и рентгенолог это подтвердил), мне доказывают что замечательно. Меня это чуточку раздражает - ненавижу лгунов, они считают нас за полных идиотов.


----------



## JesJon (19 Авг 2017)

@Колокол, В подтверждение загрузил файл, присланный из Новосибирска.


----------



## Колокол (19 Авг 2017)

Ну так отлично. Не тратьте время в пустую. Забудьте прошлое. Вперед за светлым будущим! Сосредоточьтесь на поиске возможностей попасть в Новосибирск.


----------



## Виталий (19 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Сегодня консультировался у рентгенолога (по знакомству)...


А мое субъективное мнение, это значит что с высокой вероятностью Вам поможет грамотно проведенная повторная операция, где должно быть достигнуто сращивание и декомпрессия, в теории если аккуратно очистят я и перемонтируют после наверное болеть первое время будет, но потом будет регресс боли, а иными методами получается надо будет просто подстраиваться под спайку и отсутствие сращивания, это только мое мнение, значит надо опросить как можно больше хирургов и взвешивать ответы по количеству за и против, кстати сам хирург у которого консультировались что он то думает о переделке?


Колокол написал(а):


> Ну так отлично. Не тратьте время в пустую. Забудьте прошлое. Вперед за светлым будущим! Сосредоточьтесь на поиске возможностей попасть в Новосибирск.


Новосибирск стал эталоном, это может и хорошо с одной стороны, но и в Москве по идее найти хороший уровень хирургии, я бы у всех хирургов спрашивал бы одно, какой бы тип операции они бы выполнили и почему именно этот тип, а исходя из этого уже думать + хирурги с форума, если это будет ТПФ, то в теме про нее есть же пациенты которые достигли результатов и не в Новосибирске, я не отговаривают от него, предлагаю осмотреться.


----------



## La murr (19 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> ...я к оперировавшему хирургу ни ногой. Я не могу добиться от других нейрохирургов достоверной информации. А в Новосибирск меня звали, я пока отказался...


Если Вы ищете решение своей проблемы, Владимир, обратитесь к доктору Древалю (Москва) или постарайтесь попасть всё таки в Новосибирск.
Доктор Евсюков меня оперировал, лично я ему доверяю безгранично.
Кстати, он не отказывал мне в помощи и был на связи со мной после операции, на которую я приехала в ФЦН почти за 1000 километров.
Подчеркну и то, что он брался за исправление ошибок наших местных "светил", добиваясь отличных результатов.
Так что не отказывайтесь от такой возможности.


----------



## JesJon (19 Авг 2017)

@Виталий, Меня консультировал рентгенолог. Нейрохирурги не видят оснований для операции. В частности *vbl15 *мне ответил на мой вопрос считаете ли вы возможным хирургическое решение моего вопроса.
*vbl15 *Показаний к операции не вижу

@La murr, к доктору Древалю (Москва) я обращался, он предложил мне лечиться от нейропатической боли консервативно, не поможет ставить нейростимулятор и только как последний вариант как он выразился ОБШИРНАЯ РЕВИЗИОННАЯ ОПЕРАЦИЯ. Я не против проконсультироваться у Евсюкова, у меня нет финансовой возможности ехать в Новосибирск, я в данный момент не работаю, спонсоров у меня нет. Потом я хочу попасть на консультацию к руководителю Московского спинального центра (ГКБ 67) Дзукаеву Д. Н. Если он откажет, может попробую как-то решать вопрос о поездке в Новосибирск.


----------



## Виталий (19 Авг 2017)

Мнение одного рентгенолога это не соломинка, к сожалению


----------



## JesJon (19 Авг 2017)

Виталий написал(а):


> Мнение одного рентгенолога это не соломинка, к сожалению


Согласен, но какой у меня выбор. У меня нет десятка доверенных рентгенологов и тем паче нейрохирургов.


----------



## Виталий (19 Авг 2017)

Получается доктор Древаль видел спайку, но степень компрессии не та, что бы лезть туда? А про отсутствие сращение что сказал? Как с этим быть? И снимки те были в то время и симптоматика была своя, а нынче симптоматика иная? Значит и ситуация на снимке изменится?

Здесь тоже рентгенолог есть, может он описание сделает?


----------



## JesJon (19 Авг 2017)

@Виталий, Насколько я понимаю он в отпуске. Потом со своим я разговаривал более 2 часов. Не думаю, что рентгенолог форума сможет уделить мне так много времени. Хотя, конечно попросить его прокоментировать можно, но как я понимаю он монетизирует свое пребывание на форуме + дополнительные вопросы за дополнительную плату.


----------



## Весёлый (19 Авг 2017)

@JesJon, я Вам уже писал - сходите к профессору Гриню. На консультацию. К нему бесплатно можно попасть.
Напишите на сайте Департамента Здравоохранения города Москва через официальную форму обращений просьбу направить Вас к Доктору медицинских наук, профессору, главному нейрохирургу Департамента Здравоохранения города Москва Гриню Андрею Анатольевичу. Опишите в кратце операции, сделанные Вам ранее, симтоматику и самочувствие на данный момент.
Где-то через неделю, две Департамент на Ваш электронный адрес почты пришлет вложенный файл, с номерным официальным уведомлением о Направлении Вас на консультацию к Гриню А. А. Распечатайте это письмо. Гринь принимает каждую среду с 13:00, во вторник позвоните в Склиф по телефону: 8-495-625-49-40, узнайте, будет ли он принимать в среду. Берите все обследования, письмо и едете к нему. Очередь общая на приеме. Поднимитесь в 1-ю нейрохирургию, там его кабинет. Да Вы там наверняка были уже, у Смирнова. Его кабинет напротив кабинета Гриня.


----------



## Виталий (19 Авг 2017)

Я вот до сих пор не понимаю как врачи оценивают степень компрессии корешка по снимкам? Я так понял основная оценка по симптоматике (писец как болит, на снимке сдавливает, значит оно?) А если как в моем случае, не болит прям что б орать, немое все по ходу корешка, шлепаю, но рефлексы есть, хирурги подумали, боль сильная прошла, в твоём случае это наверное хорошо, а когда открыли там корешок неподвижен вообще и натянут на грыжу, говорят, да, вопросов нет, надо было оперировать, вот задаюсь вопросом на снимках это прям не видно что неподвижен и натянут корешок? Получается основное это симптоматика? А если это так, то если орете от боли то поджимает неплохо корешок а на снимках это не видно просто? А оперировать надо? Или подождать онемения? Тогда точно поджало, или выпадение рефлексов, тогда вопросов не будет? Так получается? Может обследование ещё есть какое где четко видно что жмёт, аж пипец больно, эмнг наверное не покажет, потому что чувствительность то не нарушена, может контраст ещё какой есть?


----------



## JesJon (19 Авг 2017)

Виталий написал(а):


> Получается доктор Древаль видел спайку, но степень компрессии не та, что бы лезть туда? А про отсутствие сращение что сказал? Как с этим быть? И снимки те были в то время и симптоматика была своя, а нынче симптоматика иная? Значит и ситуация на снимке изменится?


Про спайки он ничего не сказал, сразу перешел на обсуждение нейропатии. Я же уже говорил, что нейрохирурги на форуме очень скупы на ответы. Половину моих вопросов проигнорировали, на вторую половину я получил очень скупые ответы. В моей теме и сейчас висят вопросы без ответа. Поэтому я говорю, что от форумчан с похожими проблемами я получаю, хоть и не профессиональные, зато честные и подробные ответы.


Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> @JesJon, я Вам уже писал - сходите к профессору Гриню. На консультацию. К нему бесплатно можно попасть.
> Напишите на сайте Департамента Здравоохранения города Москва через официальную форму обращений просьбу направить Вас к Доктору медицинских наук, профессору, главному нейрохирургу Департамента Здравоохранения города Москва Гриню Андрею Анатольевичу. Опишите в кратце операции, сделанные Вам ранее, симтоматику и самочувствие на данный момент.
> Где-то через неделю, две Департамент на Ваш электронный адрес почты пришлет вложенный файл, с номерным официальным уведомлением о Направлении Вас на консультацию к Гриню А. А. Распечатайте это письмо. Гринь принимает каждую среду с 13:00, во вторник позвоните в Склиф по телефону: 8-495-625-49-40, узнайте, будет ли он принимать в среду. Берите все обследования, письмо и едете к нему. Очередь общая на приеме. Поднимитесь в 1-ю нейрохирургию, там его кабинет. Да Вы там наверняка были уже, у Смирнова. Его кабинет напротив кабинета Гриня.


Этот мой рентгенолог, когда работал в Склифе оперировался У Гриня (он тоже наш, резанный, только у него сейчас все хорошо). Он и направил меня к Смирнову, сказал, что к Гриню уже так просто не попадешь. Меня смущает, что когда вас оперировали в принятии решения должен был участвовать Гринь и как-то не очень все у вас получилось (хотя пардон, виноват во всем конечно ваш неразумный организм).
Я, конечно, держу вариант с консультацией у Гриня на крайний случай. Сомнений в его компетенции у меня нет, важно как он отнесется к этой операции. Я не уверен, что с необходимой для ревизионной операции ответственностью. Если как к потоковой, то боюсь, как бы еще хуже не стало. 
Но все равно спасибо за информацию.


Виталий написал(а):


> Я вот до сих пор не понимаю как врачи оценивают степень компрессии корешка по снимкам? ...


Мне рентгенолог на мониторе точно указал и корешковое отверстие и корешок и спайку давящую на корешок. У него высококонтрастный монитор и на нем отчетливо видно отверстие, корешок и фиброзную ткань. Также показал, что на месте удаленной грыжи, вылезла новая (возможно ее вытолкнул кейдж, когда его вставляли) + большую спайку. Потом показал, что грыжа на более высоком уровне, выпав, уперлась в заднюю продольную связку и поползла по задней поверхности позвонка, естественно отодвигаю связку и тем самым сужая позвоночный канал.


----------



## Виталий (19 Авг 2017)

Есть такое, 


JesJon написал(а):


> Про спайки он ничего не сказал, сразу перешел на обсуждение нейропатии. Я же уже говорил, что нейрохирурги на форуме очень скупы на ответы. Половину моих вопросов проигнорировали, на вторую половину я получил очень скупые ответы. В моей теме и сейчас висят вопросы без ответа. Поэтому я говорю, что от форумчан с похожими проблемами я получаю, хоть и не профессиональные, зато честные и подробные ответы.


Не разговорчивые не то слово, говорили знали бы что дотошный, сделали бы фото фиксацию микродискоэктомии, что б показать что не навредили, отстань (в мягкой форме), на вопросы отвечают, но смотрят как на дотошную пиявку, из этого я сделал вывод что фиксируются операции с применением имплантов, что бы потом посмотреть как стоит все, при ревизии


----------



## JesJon (19 Авг 2017)

Виталий написал(а):


> А про отсутствие сращение что сказал?


Про отсутствие сращения я узнал от *vbl15*, но он говорит, что не это вызывает мою симптоматику.
Хотя когда я только создал свою тему, он написал, что не мешало бы посмотреть как стоят винты нет ли нестабильности. Мой рентгенолог тоже сказал, что сращения нет, кейдж и сверху и снизу зажат хрящем МПД, она как пленка не дает костному материалу контактировать с позвонками. Кейдж, как я понимаю держится между позвонками за счет винтов.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (20 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Про отсутствие сращения я узнал от *vbl15*, но он говорит, что не это вызывает мою симптоматику.
> Хотя когда я только создал свою тему, он написал, что не мешало бы посмотреть как стоят винты нет ли нестабильности...


Мне тоже интересна тема почему же не сращиваются эти кости то... Специфика организма или наш косяк какой-то???
Почти 1,5 года и не срослось... А еще интересно насчет этих с пару, после первой были обширные и хорошие такие. Интересно будут ли после второй???
Мой невролог молчит...


----------



## JesJon (20 Авг 2017)

@Дмитрийbok, В моем случае кости не могут срастись, они не контактируют с костным веществом, которым заполняют кейдж и мой организм здесь не причем. Кость не может прорасти сквозь вещество межпозвоночного диска. Тут 100% халатность хирурга - не зачищена поверхность контакта.
Насчет спаек не знаю, но думаю если провести операцию аккуратно их размер не будет огромным. А невролог тут не причем, он на этот процесс уже никак повлиять не может.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (20 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> @Дмитрийbok, В моем случае кости не могут срастись, они не контактируют с костным веществом, которым заполняют кейдж и мой организм здесь не причем...


Это и понятно что не причем, просто хотел проконсультироваться у нее но увы.
Ждем тогда сращения этого и мнем мышцы)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Авг 2017)

Абсолютно верно, невролог при нестабильности не помощник. Но! Невролог может назначить лекарства для лечения хронического болевого синдрома.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (20 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Абсолютно верно, невролог при нестабильности не Помошник. Но! Невролог может назначить лекарства для лечения хронического болевого синдрома.


Мой невролог и не знает что сращения нет. Снимки видела но ничего не нашла))) это уже после выписки консультировался в другом месте, вот там и сказали насчет отсутствия блока...
ЖДЕМ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Авг 2017)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Мой невролог и не знает что сращения нет. Снимки видела но ничего не нашла))) это уже после выписки консультировался в другом месте, вот там и сказали насчет отсутствия блока...
> ЖДЕМ.


Есть вариант спондилеза. Постепенного "обрастания" костью, но это дело нескольких лет и отсутствия или терпимости (в том числе и под лекарствами) боли. Установка кейджа делается не всегда. Многим достаточно только фиксации и все обрастает, но тут изначально важно что на снимках. 
На форуме есть тема про Плющенко со снимками.
Просьба админу дать на неё ссылку.


----------



## JesJon (20 Авг 2017)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Это и понятно что не причем, просто хотел проконсультироваться у нее но увы.
> Ждем тогда сращения этого и мнем мышцы)))


У меня на неврологов никакой надежды нет. У них нет инструментов для воздействия на ситуацию, они могут лишь помочь организму в восстановлении, когда устранена травмирующая причина. Если она не устранена они не в состоянии даже определить что это и где это. Дают стандартное поддерживающее лечение или оказывают паллиативную помощь, выписывая АДы и противосудорожные, причем это не лечение - это маскировка симптомов, а организм тем временем страдает, просто его сигналы притупляет кумар от этих препаратов. Типичный невролог не может дать ответ ни на один вопрос. Мне вот при наличии грыж и спаек говорят про убранный субстрат (грыжи, спайки, артрозы другие сдавления) и дальше разговор переходит на какой-то очаг в голове и что надо его погасить. То есть они не хотят разбираться в причине, сразу переходя на воздействие на мозги. В этом случае самое лучшее лекарство которое лучше затуманивает мозг, ну где здесь лечение. Еще в последнее время они (те, что помоложе) просят не описание, а снимки МРТ. Как же смешно наблюдать как они понтуются и пытаясь что-то там разглядеть несут полную фигню. У меня заведующая неврологией, в которой я недавно "лечился" попросила принести и снимки и диски. Как оказалось, у нее нет даже программы для просмотра DICOM файлов. Я говорю давайте установим облегченную версию *RadiAnt DICOM Viewer*, она отказалась. И эта дремучая баба лет 40 врач высшей категории К. М. Н.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (20 Авг 2017)

Интересует еще один вопрос. Стимуляция мышц находящихся в тонусе магнипульсом... Слышал на форуме что это может навредить? Так ли это? Так как к примеру у меня стало похуже с ногой.
Вопросов куча зараза (((


----------



## JesJon (20 Авг 2017)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Мой невролог и не знает что сращения нет. Снимки видела но ничего не нашла))) это уже после выписки консультировался в другом месте, вот там и сказали насчет отсутствия блока...
> ЖДЕМ.


Если она смотрела МРТ, она и не могла этого увидеть. Для этого нужно КТ. И если нет компьютера и программы, то этого и не увидишь. Сейчас не распечатывают снимки после КТ, записывают на диск.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (20 Авг 2017)

JesJon написал(а):


> Если она смотрела МРТ, она и не могла этого увидеть. Для этого нужно КТ. И если нет компьютера и программы, то этого и не увидишь. Сейчас не распечатывают снимки после КТ, записывают на диск.


Ой, тьфу ты, Маразматик я (((КТ конечно. У нас печатают и диск пишут. А компьютер в больнице только у начальника и секретаря...


----------



## JesJon (20 Авг 2017)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Интересует еще один вопрос. Стимуляция мышц находящихся в тонусе магнипульсом... Слышал на форуме что это может навредить? Так ли это? Так как к примеру у меня стало похуже с ногой.
> Вопросов куча зараза (((


Вот вот. Вопросов куча. А спросить не у кого. Неврологов целая армия, а все бестолковые. От Калининграда до Владивостока. Нейрохирургов в гораздо меньше и они, конечно знают по теме в разы больше, но молчат как рыба об лед. Вот так и живем, кто может помочь - не хочет, кто может и хотел бы - не состоянии.

Я находясь в неврологии спрашивал у лечащего врача насчет Диагностической Транскраниальной магнитной стимуляции - ничего не знает и похоже первый раз слышит. А между прочим методу уже лет 30-40. А она тоже К. М. Н. И в профессии 35 лет и покойный муж работал нейрохирургом. Вот как так.


Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Ой, тьфу ты, Маразматик я


Не наговаривайте на себя вы не писали КТ или МРТ она смотрела. Я говорю, что она скорее всего даже не знает где это смотреть.


----------



## La murr (20 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На форуме есть тема про Плющенко со снимками


Следим за происходящим: очередная операция Плющенко


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Авг 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Следим за происходящим: очередная операция Плющенко


Ключевое здесь, примеры - фиксация и без установки кейджа. И срастание, в сроки от года до нескольких!
Сейчас, при наличии нейропатии ключевым является она, а не наличие фиксации. Некая оставшаяся нестабильность едвали причина этой нейропатии, и даже при условии срастания или допфиксации на операции, она не пройдёт. Ревизия, возможно, но и риск больший.
Блокады синувертебральных нервов, магнитная стимуляций, как метод возможной помощи применить можно, но первое по определению лишь часть ситуации решает, а второе на уровне исследований при нейропатии (вот сейчас при синдроме запястного канала пробуем и результат так себе, покупать ли?).
Общепризнано только - лекарства и анальгизатор.


----------



## JesJon (20 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Установка кейджа делается не всегда. Многим достаточно только фиксации и все обрастает, но тут изначально важно что на снимках.



Вот, что пишет на эту тему нейрохирург форума
*dr.dreval*
Одна из самых интересных тем форума.
Внесу определенную ремарку: активно системы имплантации позвоночника в России и странах СНГ стали устанавливать еще в том веке, к тому моменту мы отставали по этой тематике от запада лет этак на 7-10, и опыт был перенят несколько неверно ввиду массы обстоятельств (в первую очередь финансовых, страховой медицины не было, дефицит поставок и отсутствие ряда имплантов и инструментов для установки и др.). Первоначально и запад и РФ устанавливали только винтовые конструкции, а винтовая конструкция для чего?! Правильно, для создания спондилодеза (сращения), прошло несколько лет, появились первые результаты для оценки происходящего. 
При выполнении контрольных снимков не наблюдалось сращения (спондилодеза) оперированного сегмента. Почему?! Ответ пришел спустя несколько лет, когда стали оценивать положительные результаты винтовой конструкции и *установленного в межпозвонковый диск трансплантата *(собственной или трупной косточки, кейджа). 
Представьте себе круг, который не замкнут, так вот система не замыкает движение там, где нет кейджа (сложно, но понять можно). 
Пример: операция по поводу спондилолистеза, молодой парень или девушка (показания есть, необходимость в операции есть), устанавливаем винты, а диск оставляем интактным, задние структуры ригидны, а диск пытается выполнять свою функцию (обычная физика) и в очередное неловкое движение, а возможно просто при поедании завтрака мы получаем перелом винта, потому что как ни крути, один или три винта не могут справиться с множеством позвонков и мышц окружающих их, сохраненный диск всегда будет прибегать к движению и лишь только заполненный диск имплантом может срастись и тем самым замкнуть круг сращения.
Я не берусь говорить что плохо, а что хорошо, но в последнее время действительно есть системы, которые не подразумевают установки кейджа, но их доля мала и показания крайне узки. 
По моему мнению: установка винтовой конструкции без кейджа это как машина без колес или руля.
*Единственный случай перелома винтовой конструкции у своей больной был получен во время ДТП.*
Каждый случай индивидуален, и я ни в коей мере не осуждаю оперирующих хирургов, каждый имеет свое мнение и свой подход, возможно при выборе объема операции Ваши хирурги руководствовались тем, о чем я не знаю.

neurodreval@gmail.com
8(985)44-99-535
2 сен 2014


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Авг 2017)

Так об этом и разговор. Что варианты возможны, и тому же Плющенко, по всем признакам, сделали без Кейджа, как и 4-м из пяти после Пекарского, которых я видел. Все четверо - срослись!
Пятый с Кейджем, но изначально было нестабильность.
У Вас - разговор о другом, делать новую операцию и пройдёт ли нейропатия после.
Надо до операции все пробовать и только при неэффективности на операцию.


----------



## olga68 (20 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, скажите, пожалуйста, а сколько по времени нужно пробовать? Или ждём, когда винт сломается? Только это будет показателем к операции? Конечно, очень хочется надеяться, что рано или поздно сращение произойдёт. Лечимся всеми способами. Но очень уж тяжело ждать, когда постоянно болит, и боли только меняют свой характер, но не уходят.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (20 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все четверо - срослись


Так от чего же все-таки зависит срослось или нет Фёдор Петрович???
У кого то просто винты и сращение. У кого-то полный набор железного человека и фигвам называется. У этих четырех каков срок сращения?
Через две недели окунаться в будни военной службы, как себя вести, как быть? Сидеть даже не могу 10 минут...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Авг 2017)

olga68 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, скажите, пожалуйста, а сколько по времени нужно пробовать? Или ждём, когда винт сломается? Только это будет показателем к операции? Конечно, очень хочется надеяться, что рано или поздно сращение произойдёт. Лечимся всеми способами. Но очень уж тяжело ждать, когда постоянно болит, и боли только меняют свой характер, но не уходят.


Своим пациентам советую ждать три года. При этом лечение. Если нет эффекта от лечения, далее решение за пациентом, оперироваться или. Нет. Официально 1 год. Поскольку нейропатия не прошедшая за год - не проходит. Но стандартно люди ждут год эффекта от операции, а потом начинают лечиться. А надо, если болит после операции, то на следующий день.


Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Так от чего же все-таки зависит срослось или нет Фёдор Петрович???
> У кого то просто винты и сращение. У кого-то полный набор железного человека и фигвам называется. У этих четырех каков срок сращения?
> Через две недели окунаться в будни военной службы, как себя вести, как быть? Сидеть даже не могу 10 минут...


Перечитайте сообщение доктора Древаль, прекрасно написано. Не описано, как ставить и что "чистить", но это к хирургам, даже если пациент все хорошо знает, делать будет хирург.


----------



## olga68 (20 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, Фёдор Петрович. Немного обнадежили. Лечилась год до операций, и потом не прекращала ни на один день. Нейропатические боли сильнее стали беспокоить относительно недавно, до этого были режущие внутри позвоночника во время любых движений. Прям чувствовала острый предмет внутри. Наверное, Кейдж оброс хрящем и стал не такой колючий))) спасибо Вам ещё раз на добром слове. Бережём винты и лечимся!!!


----------



## JesJon (20 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А надо, если болит после операции, то на следующий день.


Я обратился к врачам сразу - мне никто не помог, предлагали только АД - голову лечить.
Диагноз нейропатия я поставил себе сам просто рыская в интернете. Ни один невролог и нейрохирург ничего такого мне не ставил. После того как я на каком-то из приемов спросил, а не нейропатия ли у меня невролог из частной клиники со мной согласилась предложила лечение, причем слова были прям из интернета (я обратил внимание, потому что сам недавно читал про все эти препараты). Я был у нее до этого на приеме она меня осмотрела, выслушала мои жалобы и назначила стандартный набор, про нейропатию о которой я тогда и не догадывался она и не заикнулась. Дала мне направление в клинику неврозов и если не пойду, тогда обратиться сказала к психиатру. Причем она тоже с умным видом смотрела пленки (типа я понимаю) и сказала, что у меня мол все не так плохо, судя по снимкам. То есть не я лечить и диагностировать не умею, а у тебя с головой не все в порядке.



olga68 написал(а):


> Наверное, Кейдж оброс хрящем и стал не такой колючий


@olga68, Если диск не удален кейдж и так у вас находится в хряще. Потом если кейдж не выступает за пределы тел позвонков как он может быть колючим или не колючим, что он там может колоть. 


olga68 написал(а):


> Нейропатические боли сильнее стали беспокоить относительно недавно, до этого были режущие внутри позвоночника во время любых движений.


У меня тоже нейропатия наступила не сразу, сначала просто была боль, потом боль ушла и появилось жжение. Но боль ушла не надолго, сейчас имею и боль и жжение. Так что возможно рано торжествовать, может у вас будет тоже самое, что и у меня. Сначала боли, затем жжение, а сейчас и то и другое.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Авг 2017)

Снимки смотрят для того чтобы увидеть, что все стандартно, поскольку иногда дисцит не описывают, размер грыжи указывают небольшой, но что фораминальная не пишут, или что грыжа на другую сторону от боли.
Невролог в общем-то не должен смотреть снимки, он лечит нерв, у него другие методы исследования.
Устали и грыжу, и миозиты, и спондилоартроз - во всем мире лечит ортопед, а вначале терапевт.
Нейропатия, радикулопатия, невриты - вот и весь список невролога. Потому и пришлось делать вертебрологов - невролог + ортопед.


----------



## olga68 (20 Авг 2017)

@JesJon, умеете Вы добавить позитивчика. Могли бы и не комментировать, тем более была шутка, а Вы и не можете знать, что и как у меня болит. Уж я точно не торжествовала.


----------



## JesJon (20 Авг 2017)

olga68 написал(а):


> @JesJon, умеете Вы добавить позитивчика. Могли бы и не комментировать, тем более была шутка, а Вы и не можете знать, что и как у меня болит. Уж я точно не торжествовала.


@olga68, Извините, не хотел вас задеть. Видимо я уже не состоянии отличить шутку от жалобы.
Постараюсь вас больше не травмировать. Просто рассказал про свой опыт, надеюсь у вас он будет позитивный.
Перечитал еще раз свой пост, да действительно грубовато получилось. Но, что касается меня, то у меня получилось именно так.


----------



## olga68 (20 Авг 2017)

@JesJon, принимается. Мы тут все, мягко сказать, не со стальными нервами. Хватаемся за каждую соломинку, радуемся даже небольшому улучшению. Поэтому давайте хотя бы друг друга немного щадить.


----------



## JesJon (20 Авг 2017)

@olga68, я действительно, желаю вам всего хорошего. Я просто хотел предостеречь, что возможен и такой вариант развития, что бы вы могли проанализировать ситуацию и как-то повлиять, если возможно.


----------



## olga68 (20 Авг 2017)

@JesJon, а как тут повлияешь. Пока лечусь и жду до весны. Если ничего не изменится, буду искать того, кто возьмётся все исправить. Теперь это не так уж и легко будет сделать. Не хочется потерять веру, иначе тоже буду на всех бросаться. Кстати, такой период уже пережила. Все вокруг были виноваты, и близкие и друзья, особенно врачи. Пила амитриптилин и много ещё чего, чтобы не сойти с ума. Помогают просто обезболивающие. Подобрав лекарства, которые снимают боль, стала подобрее и поспокойнее. Когда сильно болит, действительно рвёт крышу. Вам тоже выздоровления!


----------



## JesJon (20 Авг 2017)

@olga68, Меня вообще боль и жжение не отпускают. Замучился. Тут еще выяснилось, что проблемы с коленным суставом, предлагают протезирование. А вообще не понимаю, что делать. А мне говорят, попринимай вот эту гадость, может быть поможет. Я начинаю принимать и тут же проблемы с туалетом и это на начальной дозе, и как дойти до терапевтической и какая она для меня. Опять же если не подойдет, бросать сразу нельзя, значит снова потеряю время без облегчения. Полная Ж...


----------



## ssv (26 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот, вот.
> На зубы миллионы готовы потратить, а у них вся работа на задницу.
> А на санаторий, лфк и мануального терапевта, только если заболит сильно.


Я жую, значит, существую


----------

